# Angry, white & proud



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

Anyone watching this documentary tonight starts at 10 pm


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Depends what else is on. It will probably be ****e though so I doubt it


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

Be full of d1ckheads making us look bad. I get the sentiment but these inbreeds go about completely the wrong way and totally discredit the argument imo


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Andrewgenic said:


> Be full of d1ckheads making us look bad. I get the sentiment but these inbreeds go about completely the wrong way and totally discredit the argument imo


Agree with that, If any of these groups were organised by people with any intelligence and didn't carry on like football hooligans they might actually be able to make some sort of impression


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

For me as a foreign person, this is my home now, but I think that the whole country is screwed.

Qatar owns half of UK now, real estate, companies.. everything. The government is too scared to do anything, powerful people are too scared to even say anything. Muslims are untouchable, and that makes people angry, it might be fun to watch lol


----------



## Newperson (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Agree with that, If any of these groups were organised by people with any intelligence and didn't carry on like football hooligans they might actually be able to make some sort of impression


They fail to realize that acting like a complete bunch of cnuts doesn't get them taken seriously


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

If someone said they were black and proud then there would be no questioning it.

If someone said they were white and proud they would be called a skin head Nazi.

Either way, they're both idiots IMO. Why not just be proud to be a human and get on with your life??


----------



## Calanthe (Aug 26, 2014)

Archaic said:


> If someone said they were black and proud then there would be no questioning it.
> 
> If someone said they were white and proud they would be called a skin head Nazi.
> 
> Either way, they're both idiots IMO. Why not just be proud to be a human and get on with your life??


Maybe bexause of the World history have some bad memories about the people who said they were proud of being white skinned.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Calanthe said:


> Maybe bexause of the World history have some bad memories about the people who said they were proud of being white skinned.


So it's OK to be Black/Asian and proud, but for a white man to say it, then it's offensive and completely unacceptable?


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

No, It sounds like garbage designed purely to irritate and get a "rise" out of people watching.

I'll flick through Netflix or something ta.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Andrewgenic said:


> They fail to realize that acting like a complete bunch of cnuts doesn't get them taken seriously


They're not bothered mate. Happy in the little bubble they live in, there's always quite a good turn out at the EDL march's in Newcastle but when you look at the morons who turn up it makes you cringe. Been in bars and pubs at the same time as them and most are utterly thick, just jump about chanting ****ty songs and trying to make themselves look 'hard'. Nobody with half a brain takes them seriously. Mind you, the unite against facism lot are equally as cringeworthy


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Ive not seen a trailer for this.I can imagine the general topic of it though.However, if it was presented and included well spoken, articulate and educated members of the population.It wouldnt get any air time.This programme will be another "warning" to any "******" who happens to have opinions or concerns, that arent congruent with the soft lefties who control the media.

They will therefore choose to air only those opinions made by the most inarticulate spokeperson they can find.The typical default to assure than no decent people, would dare to have the same concerns as these halfwits.

Channel 4 per chance?


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Bigguns1wba said:


> Am I not talking sense?


No.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Calanthe said:


> Maybe bexause of the World history have some bad memories about the people who said they were proud of being white skinned.


If people could learn to leave the past in the past life would be a lot easier. No man should feel ashamed or have to apologise for the actions of previous generations


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Bigguns1wba said:


> Yes of course it is if your white and proud your a bad person that's what our country is now about we can't be proud of who we are sorry but I'm proud


I'm not proud of being white, I couldn't give two fcuks what colour anybody is tbh as long as they do not intrude in my personal space.

I do feel proud to be British though and I would defend innocent Nationals agaist deranged terroists if had a weapon and saw the cnuts shooting the street up in front of me. The police need to be armed these days IMO, but will leave that for a diferent thread.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I am white angry and proud and my neighbor is black angry and proud and we would stand together against tyranny in our country.

Why does everyone have to assume colour makes a difference . We are British who ever we are.


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

Bigguns1wba said:


> Yes but what your forgetting is some of these people are passionate about our country and all these bad Muslims (not all muslims are bad by the way) who keep causing all this **** I mean look at what happened in France not long till it will happen here all over a cartoon picture it is pathetic i mean look at the soldier in London God rest his soul this country is going to pot and something needs doing about it otherwise this is not going to be England anymore I am not racist in any way or form but we all really need to get together and get all the bad people out our country and not ever let anybody in again because 1000s are sneaking in daily this needs to stop otherwise sooner or later the streets will run with blood and I don't want this for my kids do you?
> 
> ENGLISH AND PROUD AND WE NEED TO ALL NEED TO BACK EACH OTHER UP AND SAVE OUR COUNTRY
> 
> Am I not talking sense?


Get what you're saying pal but these idiots don't go the right way about getting the point across. Maybe if they conducted themselves with some intelligence they would be taken seriously.


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bigguns1wba said:


> But who's gona take em seriously even with intelligence doesn't mean fcuk all these days m8 this is the only way they are getting through to people yes I admit that it's the wrong way but what is the way?
> 
> Are you telling me that some of them are not intelligent?


EDL Man Interviewed for Press TV - YouTube

I think this interview gives a good indication of the intelligence you can expect at these events.


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

Why should anyone feel the need to be proud of the colour of their skin?

There are a lot better things to be proud of.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

gearchange said:


> I am white angry and proud and my neighbor is black angry and proud and *we would stand together against tyranny in our country*.
> 
> Why does everyone have to assume colour makes a difference . We are British who ever we are.


I hear that. To many people in this country are standing back instead of standing up. But that all gonna change soon.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

no-way said:


> Why should anyone feel the need to be proud of the colour of their skin?
> 
> There are a lot better things to be proud of.


Good point.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Archaic said:


> So it's OK to be Black/Asian and proud, but for a white man to say it, then it's offensive and completely unacceptable?


It's like the MOBO (music of black origin) awards, talk about single yourself out!

And the whole gay pride festivals thing, most of my gay mates wouldn't go near one, they fight for years for equality and then that lot shout about how different they are. :confused1:


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

race doesnt make a difference. still, some of the biggest ****holes ive ever had the pleasure of meeting were white


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Smitch said:


> It's like the MOBO (music of black origin) awards, talk about single yourself out!
> 
> And the whole gay pride festivals thing, most of my gay mates wouldn't go near one, they fight for years for equality and then shout about how different you are. :confused1:


I can just imagine the uproar and riots it would cause if we had a 'music of White origin' awards and 'Hetrosexual pride' marches through the streets! There would be literally murder!

Celebrate white music? You're a fcuking Racist!

Proud to be straight? You're a fcuking Homophobe pig!

Proud to be British? You obviously hate all fcuking Muslims innit!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Archaic said:


> I can just imagine the uproar and riots it would cause if we had a 'music of White origin' awards and 'Hetrosexual pride' marches through the streets! There would be literally murder!
> 
> Celebrate white music? You're a fcuking Racist!
> 
> ...


True


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Archaic said:


> I can just imagine the uproar and riots it would cause if we had a 'music of White origin' awards and 'Hetrosexual pride' marches through the streets! There would be literally murder!
> 
> Celebrate white music? You're a fcuking Racist!
> 
> ...


I just find it odd.

It doesn't offend me, but like you've said if you look at the opposites it makes it all look a bit ridiculous!


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

FelonE said:


> True


Right, that's another 2 weeks down the block for you.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

12 gauge said:


> Right, that's another 2 weeks down the block for you.


Fvcks sake (walks off sulking)


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

watching it now, look like a bunch of [email protected] tbh, look more like a football firm looking for trouble.....bore off :blowme:


----------



## Best.username (Mar 23, 2015)

We're I live were all white and proud but the republicans hate the loyalists and the loyalists hate the republicans.

Yet true protestants and true catholics don't give a ****.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

I don't think the title actually portrays what the message is that they are trying to portray in their not so good slang chat lol


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

Lol bunch of old men who are past it and trying to re live their late teens early twenties what a bunch of uneducated wa.nkers that have no clue on how the world works.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

> Probably full of ex football thugs being total D heads.


Caught a bit of the program whilst flicking through the channels, can confirm the above to be an accurate summary.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

I want the whole Muslim thing kicked out of UK.

If your not with me your against me and probably a terrorist as well.


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

Just a bunch of sad,lonely,uneducated men who are angry at how their life has turned out and need something or someone to vent at..

The irony of calling yourself a British patriot but turning up at demos with nazi flags and doing nazi salutes.

Morons,shouldn't be allowed to breed..


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

It's ironic that during the programme they insist they are against terrorism. Then towards the end you hear they are planning on forming militia's to carry out attacks themselves.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Was what I expected, although they didn't need any help to make themselves look stupid the guy doing the filming was typically one sided and asking leading questions to get the response he wanted. They're all a bunch of ****s as far as I can see, the right wing lot, the left wing lot, the dosy Muslims rabbiting on about Sharia. All as bad as each other


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Remember programmes like this get on main stream tv next time people complain the media is anti muslim:confused1:


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Bigguns1wba said:


> Now do you see what I mean there only proud about are country they trying to do somthing about it because the government need a kick up the **** like I said if we don't do nothing about look think what this country will become i don't want my kids growing up in that **** I mean you didn't see the government walking the streets of Rotherham when young innocent girls was getting abbused because there shi t scared that's why I did think thow the bit with badge was no need for that badge at all well out of order for that but fair play to the rest of them that are backing country and fair play to all our soldiers who have been tour protecting our country and rip to the ones we lost


Jesus you sound just as dumb as the people on that program.


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bigguns1wba said:


> I think they do m8 they have been around a lot longer then you they no how this country was 40 years ago which it was a lot better than it is now


People keep saying this lately, that 40 years ago it was a lot better. I'm only 25 so I have no idea what it was like 40 years ago please explain why it was so much better back then. All I can say is back then there wasn't any internet.


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

dann19900 said:


> Remember programmes like this get on main stream tv next time people complain the media is anti muslim:confused1:


I wouldn't say the main stream media is anti-Muslim, I'd just say some parts of the mainstream media such as the sun and the daily mail are very xenophobic.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Bigguns1wba said:


> Some of them are not actually dumb though are they yes I will admit a few of them who where ****s don't get me wrong but there were people who was there who was intelligent and it's like I said who went to protest in Rotherham do you think this is right what happened or somthing it was sick what happened and if they didn't protest then everything would of been forgot about like when every one turned a blind eye when It was happening would you like that done to your young daughter? And what happened in France are you forgetting don't you think next it will be here? Because I do every one else can't see past there nose what is going to happen to our country if we don't stand up and do somthing about it


In what way would you stand up? 2 of the Paris killers where French Nationals. Not just 'illegals that you can ship home'. What makes you think that walking through the streets shouting and screaming will do anything except stoke the fire?


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

PD89 said:


> It's ironic that during the programme they insist they are against terrorism. Then towards the end you hear they are planning on forming militia's to carry out attacks themselves.


Would they not be more of a vigilante group as they are targeting criminals rather than a terrorist group as the aim of terrorism is to engrave terror in the general population


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

To everyone that's posted along the lines of "what if we had white pride marches" or straight pride, or *********** etc. you're missing a huge amount of context. We don't need straight white marches because we are not and have never been oppressed. We are the lucky majority. We don't need white pride because the majority of cultural offerings cater directly to white people in the UK - we are a primarily white country. Same with being straight, think of all songs and films etc. - all geared towards straight relationships.

Expressions of pride for minority groups is a way for the disenfranchised to have a voice in a society that largely does not cater for them. Yes, I know someone will talk about something specifically for black or gay people, but please again put it in context of everything else! If I was part of an unrepresented group I'd enjoy my time to express myself - so would you. If bodybuilders we marginalised we'd all be marching at Muscular Pride (probably).


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

40 years ago we wouldnt let the kids from the next town come into ours,we frigin hated them and would have gave them a hiding and vice versa,our old lads were in the boozer crackin on with lads theyd grew up with and always lived in the same town.They all knew you and you knew themif you got cocky and gave them slaver youd have got a bat in the gob,then your old man would have marched you down there house and made you apologise.

Now were expected to welcome any fcuker from anyfcukinwhere smile and be happy its frigin mental!


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

UkWardy said:


> In what way would you stand up? 2 of the Paris killers where French Nationals. Not just 'illegals that you can ship home'. What makes you think that walking through the streets shouting and screaming will do anything except stoke the fire?


kick them out if they get put on those terror lists. Impossible for the police or whatever to monitor all of them. I saw 1 had a algerian mother who left him at birth. Send back there and remove their nationality


----------



## Newperson (Dec 12, 2014)

Tasty said:


> To everyone that's posted along the lines of "what if we had white pride marches" or straight pride, or *********** etc. you're missing a huge amount of context. We don't need straight white marches because we are not and have never been oppressed. We are the lucky majority. We don't need white pride because the majority of cultural offerings cater directly to white people in the UK - we are a primarily white country. Same with being straight, think of all songs and films etc. - all geared towards straight relationships.
> 
> Expressions of pride for minority groups is a way for the disenfranchised to have a voice in a society that largely does not cater for them. Yes, I know someone will talk about something specifically for black or gay people, but please again put it in context of everything else! If I was part of an unrepresented group I'd enjoy my time to express myself - so would you. If bodybuilders we marginalised we'd all be marching at Muscular Pride (probably).


Whites have never been oppressed?


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Newperson said:


> Whites have never been oppressed?


Not as a race in the UK. White working class have, Irish whites have, but in the UK people have never been oppressed simply for being white.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Tasty said:


> Not as a race in the UK. White working class have, Irish whites have, but in the UK people have never been oppressed simply for being white.


Racism against whites goes on all the time, but it's never actually referred to as 'racism'

If the world wants equality then it needs to be just that, equal! You can't have one set of acceptable standards of behaviour for one race/sexuality, and another entirely for the other. Bollox to context IMO, that's just another way of creating inequality - but sugar coating it as 'OK'


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

Lmao on a side note but related to racism, every race going always plays the slave card except whites it seems even though, whites were continously enslaved by the Romans, usually of germanic descent etc, you just don't get whites bitching over it continously


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Archaic said:


> Racism against whites goes on all the time, but it's never actually referred to as 'racism'
> 
> If the world wants equality then it needs to be just that, equal! You can't have one set of acceptable standards of behaviour for one race/sexuality, and another entirely for the other. Bollox to context IMO, that's just another way of creating inequality - but sugar coating it as 'OK'


Not to be rude but "bollox" to context just shows how basic your argument is, and that you missed the entire point of what I said. The actual racism carried out against white people in this country is tiny - come back with some facts or proof if you have some? 30 years ago people were still firebombing black families, 20 years ago Stephen Lawrence was stabbed in a bus stop just for being black - when was the last time that happened here for being white? That's context, you can ignore it but like I said you're ignoring something fundamental to the whole argument.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

BigKid said:


> Lmao on a side note but related to racism, every race going always plays the slave card except whites it seems even though, whites were continously enslaved by the Romans, usually of germanic descent etc, you just don't get whites bitching over it continously


Seriously? Not even going to answer this. What colour where the Romans? Haha you couldn't make it up.


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

Tasty said:


> Seriously? Not even going to answer this. What colour where the Romans? Haha you couldn't make it up.


Have you ever asked an Italian what colour they class themselves as? I have, I assure you their response was not white


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Tasty said:


> Not to be rude but "bollox" to context just shows how basic your argument is, and that you missed the entire point of what I said. The actual racism carried out against white people in this country is tiny - come back with some facts or proof if you have some? 30 years ago people were still firebombing black families, 20 years ago Stephen Lawrence was stabbed in a bus stop just for being black - when was the last time that happened here for being white? That's context, you can ignore it but like I said you're ignoring something fundamental to the whole argument.


I said Bollox to Context as that is the 'card' that gets constanly thrown in your face at the even the mere suggestion that there is a vast inequality in terms of what is CURRENTLTY acceptable behaviour between the races/sexualities in the present day world. As you have already displayed.

One rule and set of standards for one..

Another rule and set of standards for the other..

That is the the fundemental driving force behind oppression fueled racism right there!!!


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Bigguns1wba said:


> Like I said what else is any one going to do about?
> 
> Some ones gotA stand up


You're all just as brainless as each other.. Instead of 'standing up' why don't you use your brains instead of your gobs and do something constructive?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

What does it make me if I got a tan???? :clap:


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

BigKid said:


> Would they not be more of a vigilante group as they are targeting criminals rather than a terrorist group as the aim of terrorism is to engrave terror in the general population


How would you know the suspect was a terrorist? Is there a trial? Nope just some thugs going around trying to invoke fear in the general populace, I think it fits the definition of terrorism perfectly.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tasty said:


> To everyone that's posted along the lines of "what if we had white pride marches" or straight pride, or *********** etc. you're missing a huge amount of context. We don't need straight white marches because we are not and have never been oppressed. We are the lucky majority. We don't need white pride because the majority of cultural offerings cater directly to white people in the UK - we are a primarily white country. Same with being straight, think of all songs and films etc. - all geared towards straight relationships.
> 
> Expressions of pride for minority groups is a way for the disenfranchised to have a voice in a society that largely does not cater for them. Yes, I know someone will talk about something specifically for black or gay people, but please again put it in context of everything else! If I was part of an unrepresented group I'd enjoy my time to express myself - so would you. If bodybuilders we marginalised we'd all be marching at Muscular Pride (probably).


Listen to you Tasty, with your rational thinking...who do you think you are


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Just up the road from me yesterday afternoon, apparently some white bell end was shopping in Tesco, spotted an Asian man shopping, went and got the biggest knife off the shelf he could find, started shouting '***********' and attacked the Asian fella in the supermarket aisle.

BBC News - Racial motive theory in Tesco store attack in Mold

Mold Tesco 'racist knife attack': Man arrested on suspicion of attempted murder of 24-year-old - Mirror Online

We don't need ethnic cleansing, we need idiot cleansing.


----------



## Calanthe (Aug 26, 2014)

Juic3Up said:


> I want the whole Muslim thing kicked out of UK.
> 
> If your not with me your against me and probably a terrorist as well.


I grant you, probably they also wanted Britons to be kicked out of their countries while being colonized. If has been asked to me that which country of the World is the most evil, I would vote for Britain for sure : )


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> What does it make me if I got a tan???? :clap:


a raging homosexual?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

programmes like this make me angry, white and ashamed


----------



## Best.username (Mar 23, 2015)

That tv show branded everyone who isn't white a terrorist ffs. Every religion has good and bad, including Christianity. See when you get seriously injured and need emergency treatment are you going to tell a Muslim doctor too fcuk off? No your not. Yes there are terrorists of Muslim and Islam, bit there are also terrorists of Christianity. Terrorists don't represent a religion, they twist a religion too try justify sick violent acts.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

tigerdel said:


> That tv show branded everyone who isn't white a terrorist ffs. Every religion has good and bad, including Christianity. See when you get seriously injured and need emergency treatment are you going to tell a Muslim doctor too fcuk off? No your not. Yes there are terrorists of Muslim and Islam, bit there are also terrorists of Christianity. Terrorists don't represent a religion, they twist a religion too try justify sick violent acts.


There are also terrorists of no religion, like the army.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

I feel that I need to add this.

British = a nationality

muslim = a religion

white = a genetically dictated skin colour

what do the last two have to do with patriotism?

stupidly, if they dropped their religious bias and racism, their membership would no doubt skyrocket and help to separate the bad minority.

wont happen though, because for most of them, its got f-all to do with patriotism, common sense or whats best for the country, its just an excuse to be a c*ck.


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

UkWardy said:


> In what way would you stand up? 2 of the Paris killers where French Nationals. Not just 'illegals that you can ship home'. What makes you think that walking through the streets shouting and screaming will do anything except stoke the fire?


what do we do then just sit back and accept every so often these select few muslims will just rock up and kill people? ban all eastern religion from this country completely any who don't like it jump on the plane and leave. millions of innocents muslims loose out, 1 innocent might survive. I would take that every time.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> a raging homosexual?


 But a sexy one

that your miss would bang

Probably


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

Tasty said:


> Not to be rude but "bollox" to context just shows how basic your argument is, and that you missed the entire point of what I said. The actual racism carried out against white people in this country is tiny - come back with some facts or proof if you have some? 30 years ago people were still firebombing black families, 20 years ago Stephen Lawrence was stabbed in a bus stop just for being black - when was the last time that happened here for being white? That's context, you can ignore it but like I said you're ignoring something fundamental to the whole argument.


didn't they enslave young white girls for prostitution or am I missing something?


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

Calanthe said:


> If has been asked to me that which country of the World is the most evil, I would vote for Britain for sure : )


France is up there too, and Turkey.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Fortunatus said:


> what do we do then just sit back and accept every so often these select few muslims will just rock up and kill people? ban all eastern religion from this country completely any who don't like it jump on the plane and leave. millions of innocents muslims loose out, 1 innocent might survive. I would take that every time.


the concentration on their religion is the issue with all of this stuff.

do you genuinely think that if there was no religion, everyone would all of a sudden become good and that there would be no more rape or murder?

they would just pick another subject as the focus of their rage and carry on.

People should be allowed to believe whatever they want, thats a basic right of humanity and we cant decide to cherry pick... that takes the right away for everyone.

and tbh, makes you no better than someone who thinks that the world should be muslim.


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

andyboro said:


> the concentration on their religion is the issue with all of this stuff.
> 
> do you genuinely think that if there was no religion, everyone would all of a sudden become good and that there would be no more rape or murder?
> 
> ...


I know we can't do that and it would never happen. you have your views I have mine doesn't seem like there is a in the middle. half the people want them gone half the people want to cuddle them and just accept they might loose it every so often and butcher a few people. no worries stick around guys, most of you are good some of you will grow up and probably decide to take the terrorism route because you hate us for things we done in the east yet you live in our country.. yep :thumbup1:


----------



## Best.username (Mar 23, 2015)

> the Jews in Germany were predominantly white...


But so was the Germans...


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

and i agree with the militia we have so many hate preachers in the UK backing all the terrorism openly living amongst us and no one does a thing. like that English one on the news. he seems to get freedom of speech? I hope they do form some sort of militia and fill in every hate preacher i do. they won't but i really wish they did


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

> No be-headings in the street 40 years ago....


So nobody was ever murdered in 1975, I'm sure there was psychopaths back then as much as there is now.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

what we need rid of is all the wrong`uns. they come in all colours


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

> Lee Rigby!


im sure he was killed for being a solider. if it was a racial attack then why was the white woman who spoke to the murderers afterwards allowed to live?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

and get rid of all the hate preachers that recruit these wrong`uns turned terrorists


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Fortunatus said:


> I know we can't do that and it would never happen. you have your views I have mine doesn't seem like there is a in the middle. half the people want them gone half the people want to cuddle them and just accept they might loose it every so often and butcher a few people. no worries stick around guys, most of you are good some of you will grow up and probably decide to take the terrorism route because you hate us for things we done in the east yet you live in our country.. yep :thumbup1:


There is a middle ground though mate, its just people get so hung up on one thing that they cant see it.

If we didn't go out of our way alienate everyone who chooses to have a specific set of beliefs then the job of getting them 'on side' would be much easier and so would the weeding out of the bad ones.

hatred breeds separation, which in turn breeds more hatred... until people can accept one another as they are and work more towards a common goal, things will only get worse.

My way or the highway is a very narrow minded view.


----------



## Best.username (Mar 23, 2015)

> And.....?
> 
> you made a statement so I answered it.
> 
> Sorry was it not the answer you wanted....


What statement did I make regarding colour of skin? Please quote me

...


----------



## Best.username (Mar 23, 2015)

> You don't even know what you posted now...FFS


So quote me.....


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

> Yeah all our cycle-paths are green now though.
> 
> If you think he was a cycle path your nuts.
> 
> There was planning. A British solider was singled out while off duty and executed in the name of Islam. This all took planning. It was not the random act of a mentally disturbed person. They are trying to claim diminished responsibility for all sorts of reasons.


you dont think that it was the act of mentally disturbed people? really?

people with mental issues arent incapable of planning something, for example.. there was a guy around here who phoned for a prostitute to come to his house because he wanted to bash her head in and be like the yorkshire ripper.

theres some planning in there too.

must be sane, and a muslim huh


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

Not watched this yet but can guess it was a bunch of dumbasses kicking off, however with every movement we need these people to do the 'leg work' for whatever agenda your trying to put across,

Watch Tommy Robinson interviews on YouTube, he was the old EDL leader he putss valid points across and isn't thick!

Unfortunately sometimes doing things the smart way doesn't work, sending a well written letter to MPs about muslims won't get very far, stage a mass protest and you'll get noticed...

On a separate note we should also remove all idiots, that'll get rid of all the religious people aswell so win win,

IQ based cleansing FTW


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

b0t13 said:


> Unfortunately sometimes doing things the smart way doesn't work, sending a well written letter to MPs about muslims won't get very far, stage
> 
> IQ based cleansing FTW


Im all for this - "Sorry sir, you're too stupid to remain in Britain.. please collect your colouring books and leave by the nearest exit"


----------



## Calanthe (Aug 26, 2014)

Armitage Shanks said:


> France is up there too, and Turkey.


but I said "most" : )


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

When subjects off race/immigration/terrorism/religion etc come up, it really seperates the idiots from normal people.

Hurr durr kick them oot!

I hope one day some of you look back at how pants on head retarded you used to be...


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

> You answered your own question.


no i didnt. i asked you why, if the lee rigby murder was racially motivated, the white woman who talked to the murderers just after the killing wasnt killed aswell?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

> who are you to ask who he thinks he is?


Sarcasm isn't something your familiar with then


----------



## Newperson (Dec 12, 2014)

> the Jews in Germany were predominantly white...


Exactly.

The Irish are also white. I could go on and on


----------



## Newperson (Dec 12, 2014)

Tasty said:


> Not as a race in the UK. White working class have, Irish whites have, but in the UK people have never been oppressed simply for being white.


You saying blacks are oppressed simply for being the colour black and nothing else? Simply because of the pigmentation of their skin?

Nothing to do with stereotyping, nothing to do with inferiority, just simple by the dark skin?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

> She was a Muslim! whites can be Muslim too, its not exclusive
> 
> prove she wasn't


you said it was racially motivated and that he was killed for being white so what relevence is her religion?

also, heres some proof that she isnt muslim and is a practising catholic.

Woolwich attack witness Ingrid Loyau-Kennett: 'I feel like a fraud' | UK news | The Guardian


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

a.notherguy said:


> you said it was racially motivated and that he was killed for being white so what relevence is her religion?
> 
> also, heres some proof that she isnt muslim and is a practising catholic.
> 
> Woolwich attack witness Ingrid Loyau-Kennett: 'I feel like a fraud' | UK news | The Guardian


now back up your claims with proof that lee rigby was killed for being white like you stated earlier


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

So many missing the point.

The German Jews were persecuted for being Jews - not for being white

The Irish were persecuted for being Irish, not white.

The Germanic (and Franco) people enslaved by the Romans were enslaved because the Romans were building an empire not because they were white.

Those poor girls used as sex slaves were targeted for being young and having no support groups not for being white.

There is a difference between something happening to people who are white, and something happening because they are white. If you don't understand this basic principle of racism there is no point even talking to you about this.


----------



## Newperson (Dec 12, 2014)

"Racism is an ideology that gives expression to myths about other racial and ethnic groups, that devalues and renders inferior those groups, that reflects and is perpetuated by deeply rooted historical, social, cultural and power inequalities in society."

Racism is the result of a complex interplay of individual attitudes, social values and institutional practices. It is expressed in the actions of individuals and institutions and is promoted in the ideology of popular culture. It changes its form in response to social change.

Racism has its roots in the belief that some people are superior because they belong to a particular race, ethnic or national group. The concept of race is a social construct, not a scientific one. (For a discussion of the meaning of the word 'race', refer to the glossary).

Racist attitudes and beliefs are misconceptions about people based on perceived racial lines and are often founded on the fear of difference, including differences in customs, values, religion, physical appearance and ways of living and viewing the world. This includes negative attitudes towards the use of different languages, 'foreign' accents or the use of non-standard variations of a dominant community language.

Racist attitudes may be manifested in a number of ways including common expressions of racial prejudice towards and stereotyped assumptions about other cultures as well as more extreme forms of prejudice such as xenophobia. These beliefs are reinforced by prevailing social attitudes towards people who are seen as different and are often a reflection of the values which underpin social relations and institutional practices.

These attitudes and beliefs find expression in racist behaviours, both in the actions of individuals and in the policies and entrenched practices of institutions. Where these behaviours involve unequal power relationships between individuals or groups from different cultural backgrounds, racist actions on the part of members of the dominant culture have the effect of marginalising those from minority groups.

Examples of racist behaviour include ridicule, racist abuse, property damage, racial harassment, racist propaganda, racial vilification and physical assault. It also includes practices that exploit or exclude members of particular groups from aspects of society. Extreme examples of racist behaviour include ethnic cleansing and genocide.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

> I never knew you had to be an atheist to get into the forces.


You didn't know there were atheists in the army? Oh.


----------



## Calanthe (Aug 26, 2014)

> She was a Muslim! whites can be Muslim too, its not exclusive
> 
> prove she wasn't


I'm also white and there are people from different nations in my Gym and many of Arabs (especially Syrian refugees) and Chechens are much more white than me, they all Muslims.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

no one here has mentioned when the guy leaned into the camera and said ' we will take over Britain u will see' ..if u have no malicious intention why do u want to do that? There was this comment too ' people leaving the mosque were offended about the protest disrupting their gathering' .. Wasn't that long ago since the very same people chanted in the streets of London about hating our police and Brits ... It's all 6 and 2 3s on both sides of the coin but the problem is more about the language being used to define a point. Those guys last night were not educated enough to put things across properly and one was an idiot looking for a fight but the core of what they was trying to say was very clear and I dont think it was all racially or religiously related and if that's all u picked from it then it says more about ur views really.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Tasty said:


> Not to be rude but "bollox" to context just shows how basic your argument is, and that you missed the entire point of what I said. The actual racism carried out against white people in this country is tiny - come back with some facts or proof if you have some? 30 years ago people were still firebombing black families, 20 years ago Stephen Lawrence was stabbed in a bus stop just for being black - when was the last time that happened here for being white? That's context, you can ignore it but like I said you're ignoring something fundamental to the whole argument.


have to disagree mate, plenty of race hate crimes against white. If you want proof there is an abundance out there. Take for example the young man who was murdered outside the Celtic club in Glasgow by a group of Asians that was entirely racially motivated. There is tons more...

I personally don't give a dam what colour someone is but don't for one second believe race hate is one way. It is not FACT. I could go on about how racially intolerant people from Asia are through arranged marriage etc etc and also getting tired of hearing about how blacks were made slaves. Do you think whites were not slaves also? Jeez not so long ago white communities suffered hugely to rich land owners. Do you think whites lived in utopia while we made slaves of blacks? Don't be silly and to think so is a slur on the many white people who suffered at huge cost to build this country. I have said it before and still believe the real issue to be social class. The rich have enslaved ANYONE and will do anything to keep thier power. The whole race thing actually suits them as we the poor argue amongst ourselves they sit happy with their estates and titles.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Delhi said:


> have to disagree mate, plenty of race hate crimes against white. If you want proof there is an abundance out there. Take for example the young man who was murdered outside the Celtic club in Glasgow by a group of Asians that was entirely racially motivated. There is tons more...
> 
> I personally don't give a dam what colour someone is but don't for one second believe race hate is one way. It is not FACT. I could go on about how racially intolerant people from Asia are through arranged marriage etc etc and also getting tired of hearing about how blacks were made slaves. Do you think whites were not slaves also? Jeez not so long ago white communities suffered hugely to rich land owners. Do you think whites lived in utopia while we made slaves of blacks? Don't be silly and to think so is a slur on the many white people who suffered at huge cost to build this country. I have said it before and still believe the real issue to be social class. The rich have enslaved ANYONE and will do anything to keep thier power. The whole race thing actually suits them as we the poor argue amongst ourselves they sit happy with their estates and titles.


true story...I used to live in Burley in leeds (think it was the scene of some racial rioting around same time it all kicked off in Bradford), anyway, I was heading out a walk, and went past a house with a group of lads (later informed off Sri Lankian orgin), who walked out of the house and began to threaten me (not like 'ill ****ing stab you', but more 'where you going you pr**k')...when I spoke, and they heard my accent, and when asked, I told them I was Irish...they actually said 'you's hate the English too', then smiled and let me on my way......so, racism towards whites does happen in England


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Delhi said:


> have to disagree mate, plenty of race hate crimes against white. If you want proof there is an abundance out there. Take for example the young man who was murdered outside the Celtic club in Glasgow by a group of Asians that was entirely racially motivated. There is tons more...
> 
> I personally don't give a dam what colour someone is but don't for one second believe race hate is one way. It is not FACT. I could go on about how racially intolerant people from Asia are through arranged marriage etc etc and also getting tired of hearing about how blacks were made slaves. Do you think whites were not slaves also? Jeez not so long ago white communities suffered hugely to rich land owners. Do you think whites lived in utopia while we made slaves of blacks? Don't be silly and to think so is a slur on the many white people who suffered at huge cost to build this country. I have said it before and still believe the real issue to be social class. *The rich have enslaved ANYONE and will do anything to keep thier power.* The whole race thing actually suits them as we the poor argue amongst ourselves they sit happy with their estates and titles.


This makes your holocaust denial all the clearer.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

PD89 said:


> So nobody was ever murdered in 1975, I'm sure there was psychopaths back then as much as there is now.


seems unlikely seeing as black and asians have a higher proportion of murderers,rapists and violent crime lol


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

dann19900 said:


> seems unlikely seeing as black and asians have a higher proportion of murderers,rapists and violent crime lol


Type in major crimes Britain 1970's, serial killers, mass murderers, assassinations all sorts. Love it how people have this distorted view of history that before 1990 the world was rainbows and sunshine and fluffy white bunny rabbits.


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

> Whats wrong with black bunny rabbits like?
> 
> Hope your not turning racist!


Well, according to @dann19900 blacks have higher rates of violent crimes so the less said about them vicious black bunny rabbits the better!


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

banzi said:


> This makes your holocaust denial all the clearer.


still not found a single grave or a single body from 6 million i see. until you do shut yer trap, you are boring me.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

PD89 said:


> Well, according to @dann19900 blacks have higher rates of violent crimes so the less said about them vicious black bunny rabbits the better!


not according to me, according to every statistician in the country lol, I think its 5-6x higher. But no I don't think it was rainbows in the 70s lol, definitely getting more violent in my opinion though, not that its necessarily solely down to immigration though


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Delhi said:


> still not found a single grave or a single body from 6 million i see. until you do shut yer trap, you are boring me.


You have seen photographs and videos of exhumations and internments.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> You have seen photographs and videos of exhumations and internments.


I've seen photos of the Loch Ness Monster.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> I knew it was real....


Must be if there are pics.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

The only thing I can tell for certain is that when you put a load of different people together it causes problems, and the more different they are, the more problems, so it's best not to do that. Look at when you have Muslims and Christians living together, it ends in war etc. Sh1te idea. It's best to have our own countries just like we have done in the past.


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

essexboy said:


> Ive not seen a trailer for this.I can imagine the general topic of it though.However, if it was presented and included well spoken, articulate and educated members of the population.It wouldnt get any air time.This programme will be another "warning" to any "******" who happens to have opinions or concerns, that arent congruent with the soft lefties who control the media.
> 
> They will therefore choose to air only those opinions made by the most inarticulate spokeperson they can find.The typical default to assure than no decent people, would dare to have the same concerns as these halfwits.
> 
> ...


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I've seen photos of the Loch Ness Monster.


No you haven't, you have seen various blurred images of waves.

Seriously, one anti-semitic poster on this site is more than enough.

its not even funny trolling about that subject.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> No you haven't, you have seen various blurred images of waves.
> 
> Seriously, one anti-semitic poster on this site is more than enough.
> 
> its not even funny trolling about that subject.


If I want to troll the Loch Ness Monster then I shall young man.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FelonE said:


> If I want to troll the Loch Ness Monster then I shall young man.


The loch has been trolled, thats why they know it doesnt exist.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> The loch has been trolled, thats why they know it doesnt exist.


Very good.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

View attachment 164450


I bet your plesiosaurs ......:laugh:


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

just watched it, the issue is religion not race.


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

Tasty said:


> Not to be rude but "bollox" to context just shows how basic your argument is, and that you missed the entire point of what I said. The actual racism carried out against white people in this country is tiny - come back with some facts or proof if you have some? 30 years ago people were still firebombing black families, 20 years ago Stephen Lawrence was stabbed in a bus stop just for being black - when was the last time that happened here for being white?.


in answer to your question..... 15th March 2004,Glasgow,Scotland mate

Life for gang members who killed teenager just for being white

Three Asian men were beginning life sentences for the 'savage and barbaric' race-hate murder of a white schoolboy.

Kriss Donald, 15, was abducted in broad daylight before being tortured, stabbed 13 times and set on fire by a gang which singled him out simply because of the colour of his skin.

cheers shaun

P.S. I have no issues with any race,i'm merely answering the question folks


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

the wee man said:


> in answer to your question..... 15th March 2004,Glasgow,Scotland mate
> 
> Life for gang members who killed teenager just for being white
> 
> ...


why do you call everybody Shaun?


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

saxondale said:


> why do you call everybody Shaun?


that really the best you can come up with mate

cheers shaun:whistling:


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Not watched the programme as often is the case with this type of programme is that the production company chooses the thickest person holding the particular belief to express it. Thus making it look like a bunch of stupid thugs holding the beliefs and to make them seem racist when race might not actually be the point. Someone mentioned tommy Robinson earlier and whilst before watching some interviews (particularly his speech at the oxford union) I held an opinion that he was a racist fool - I was wrong, he may have slightly right wing views but he's not a racist.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Is tommy Robbinson not now a muslim


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Delhi said:


> still not found a single grave or a single body from 6 million i see. until you do shut yer trap, you are boring me.


It wasn't 6 million matey, closer to one. Not only we're people gassed, but humans were also experimented on by the Germans, trying to create the perfect race. Hitler was a sick twisted cvnt, who took his own life = cowardly ba5tard . You say it didn't happen, go and ask the German soldiers who had to dig the graves, I doubt they will say it never happened. FYI ball point pens were around between 1938 and 1943!!


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

the wee man said:


> in answer to your question..... 15th March 2004,Glasgow,Scotland mate
> 
> Life for gang members who killed teenager just for being white
> 
> ...


I stand corrected on that, thank you. It does feed into my argument of context though, both you and Delhi quoted the same incident - I can't imagine there are many more? There's a huge list of race hate attacks in the opposite direction however. It's a digression from my main point that simply was that it's ridiculous to assert that we need to be pro-white and pro-straight in a straight white country.


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Misspinky1983 said:


> It wasn't 6 million matey, closer to one. Not only we're people gassed, but humans were also experimented on by the Germans, trying to create the perfect race. Hitler was a sick twisted cvnt, who took his own life = cowardly ba5tard . You say it didn't happen, go and ask the German soldiers who had to dig the graves, I doubt they will say it never happened. FYI ball point pens were around between 1938 and 1943!!


Definitely 6 million


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

PLauGE said:


> Is tommy Robbinson not now a muslim


No


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Tasty said:


> It's a digression from my main point that simply was that it's ridiculous to assert that we need to be pro-white and pro-straight in a *straight white country*.


You need to get out of North London more often if think the UK is a straight, White country. Lol!


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Archaic said:


> You need to get out of North London more often if think the UK is a straight, White country. Lol!


Not sure if you're joking or not?

51 millions white Brits at the last census, that's 79% of the country

Only 3.2% of the UK identify as gay

I can send you the pdf's if you like?


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Tasty said:


> Not sure if you're joking or not?
> 
> 51 millions white Brits at the last census, that's 79% of the country
> 
> ...


When was that Census data released? The last offical ethnicity data was released in 2011 as far as I'm aware??

Actual White British was recordered at 45.1 million, and the total including NON-British White was 48.2 million.

Ethnicity and National Identity in England and Wales 2011 - ONS

There is around 65 million people currently living in the UK. You are telling me that almost 20 Million that are non-white, and/or non-British, is a small number? :huh:

The enite human population of Australia is 23 million mate!

PS. The Census is obviously excluding illegal immigrants, as there is no data for them. The best approximation by the Government is currently based at around 800,000 illegals!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

the wee man said:


> that really the best you can come up with mate
> 
> cheers shaun:whistling:


ah, it`s your name - got ya now


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

essexboy said:


> Ive not seen a trailer for this.I can imagine the general topic of it though.However, if it was presented and included well spoken, articulate and educated members of the population.It wouldnt get any air time.This programme will be another "warning" to any "******" who happens to have opinions or concerns, that arent congruent with the soft lefties who control the media.
> 
> They will therefore choose to air only those opinions made by the most inarticulate spokeperson they can find.The typical default to assure than no decent people, would dare to have the same concerns as these halfwits.
> 
> Channel 4 per chance?


thats the problem with these programs they dont want to even entertain the idea that you can be a proud, white, british and just a bit fed up of been down troden with out been a skin head racist.

im white, im british, im proud that my family have lived here for centuries. But my god am i fed up of been down trodden and told im a racist or ignorant if i have an opinion that doesnt match the soft leftie multicultural reteric.

also to the people saying there is a middle ground and we need to tollerate other faiths more, whys is it only muslims who feel the need to carry out these acts of terror and are in uproar every time some one draws a funny picture of a made up guy from a book? we have people of all faiths and nationlitys but you cant see why these are acts are all done by muslims?

im not anti muslims iv worked with and live around good ones, bad ones andthose that just couldnt care less and get on with it as i ahve with many other faiths.

The problem is that they have and allways will identify them selfs more with another muslim 3000 miles away than there own next door neighbour.

We have people born and breed in this country going off to fight with terrorists to establish a muslim state and then coming back here and people on the tv this morning were questioning why they are been watched and thrown in jail and that there is a better way to go about it.

What better way? these are not forign nationals who were radicalised and came here they have been here all there lives, they have been afforded all the freedoms and luxuries that the west has to offer yet they still want to destroy our values and freedoms what more could we do we have welcomed these people with open arms and its never enough.

The major problem is and i said it before a vast majority (and not all) will always identify them selfes as muslim above anything else no matter were they were born and raised.

the right wing and the left uaf are one and the same idiots but there is a lot of dicontent brewing amongst working class brits and theres no getting away from that


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

My Grandfather was killed in WW2 :angry:

He was in the SS :whistling:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> It wasn't 6 million matey, closer to one. Not only we're people gassed, but humans were also experimented on by the Germans, trying to create the perfect race. Hitler was a sick twisted cvnt, who took his own life = cowardly ba5tard . You say it didn't happen, go and ask the German soldiers who had to dig the graves, I doubt they will say it never happened.* FYI ball point pens were around between 1938 and 1943!!*


His reference to ballpoint pens is that Anne Franks diary had ball point pen in it, so it must be fake.

Its been proven that the ball point were later additions to a few sheets that were found at a later date and the writing bore no resemblance to the authour.

He hasnt even took the time to research his claims, hes logged onto Stormfront or some other racist website and cut and paste the garbage from there.

I wouldnt waste any more time on him, he isnt going to provide any proof of his claims.

He will claim, "there is no proof if it didnt happen", although all the evidence it did is simply hand waved away.

Guys an idiot.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Bigguns1wba said:


> Yes but what your forgetting is some of these people are passionate about our country and all these bad Muslims (not all muslims are bad by the way) who keep causing all this **** I mean look at what happened in France not long till it will happen here all over a cartoon picture it is pathetic i mean look at the soldier in London God rest his soul this country is going to pot and something needs doing about it otherwise this is not going to be England anymore I am not racist in any way or form but we all really need to get together and get all the bad people out our country and not ever let anybody in again because 1000s are sneaking in daily this needs to stop otherwise sooner or later the streets will run with blood and I don't want this for my kids do you?
> 
> ENGLISH AND PROUD AND WE NEED TO ALL NEED TO BACK EACH OTHER UP AND SAVE OUR COUNTRY
> 
> Am I not talking sense?


Knackered after reading that.

Longest sentence in the world ever.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

benno_2010 said:


> Definitely 6 million


Errrr no!!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

banzi said:


> His reference to ballpoint pens is that Anne Franks diary had ball point pen in it, so it must be fake.
> 
> Its been proven that the ball point were later additions to a few sheets that were found at a later date and the writing bore no resemblance to the authour.
> 
> ...


My mom had read her book. My mom said anyone who denies the Holocaust ever happened are as thick as a 4x4 stump lol The only thing that can ever be argued is the number of people that was murdered be it gassed or experimented on by the sick twisted fool they call Hitler.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Misspinky1983 said:


> It wasn't 6 million matey, closer to one. Not only we're people gassed, but humans were also experimented on by the Germans, trying to create the perfect race. Hitler was a sick twisted cvnt, who took his own life = cowardly ba5tard . You say it didn't happen, go and ask the German soldiers who had to dig the graves, I doubt they will say it never happened. FYI ball point pens were around between 1938 and 1943!!


Yawn...6 million was the figure originally released has been revised down repeatedly when faced with facts that cannot be denied. People died yes, it was war time. Similar amounts of Germans died from disease (infact a higher percentage).

Show me the proof. You just open your trap without thinking through and looking at ANY evidence. Believing what you been told. If you had spent ANY time at all researching you may wake up. Churchill never mentioned it, Eisenhower didn't mention it even the pope who had in his words 10,000 men on the ground in Germany at the time denied it stating that if it happened there would beno way his people could have missed it.

Even the red cross puts total death toll in concentration camps of Jews at around 250,000. Less as a percentage then others detained. And of old age, disease and other causes. In line with everyone else including Germans.

I am done with this topic, its the same type of fools every time making comment. BEFORE you open trap and bang on with a rebuke post. Read this...

Decalogue of Inconvenient Facts about the Holocaust (so-called)


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

wonder if Hitler ever skipped Leg Day


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Misspinky1983 said:


> My mom had read her book. My mom said anyone who denies the Holocaust ever happened are as thick as a 4x4 stump lol The only thing that can ever be argued is the number of people that was murdered be it gassed or experimented on by the sick twisted fool they call Hitler.


Ha ha so your mum was the ultimate authority on the subject was she? I would much rather believe people like Churchill etc...but hey ho your mum knows best eh?


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

barsnack said:


> wonder if Hitler ever skipped Leg Day


I do not think he did!

View attachment 164479


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

benno_2010 said:


> Definitely 6 million


Mate what she don't realises the figure is being "revised" all the time as more and more time is proving the figures wrong. She listens to people like her mum who is clearly an authority on the subject. It was 6 million then, 5, then 4, then 3, then 2...now it is 1 and soon it will be realised by all that it was NONE.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Errrr no!!


Err yes, that WAS the original number. Didn't your mum tell you that?


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Delhi said:


> Yawn...6 million was the figure originally released has been revised down repeatedly when faced with facts that cannot be denied. People died yes, it was war time. Similar amounts of Germans died from disease (infact a higher percentage).
> 
> Show me the proof. You just open your trap without thinking through and looking at ANY evidence. Believing what you been told. If you had spent ANY time at all researching you may wake up. Churchill never mentioned it, Eisenhower didn't mention it even the pope who had in his words 10,000 men on the ground in Germany at the time denied it stating that if it happened there would beno way his people could have missed it.
> 
> ...


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Delhi said:


> Yawn...6 million was the figure originally released has been revised down repeatedly when faced with facts that cannot be denied. People died yes, it was war time. Similar amounts of Germans died from disease (infact a higher percentage).
> 
> Show me the proof. You just open your trap without thinking through and looking at ANY evidence. Believing what you been told. If you had spent ANY time at all researching you may wake up. Churchill never mentioned it, Eisenhower didn't mention it even the pope who had in his words 10,000 men on the ground in Germany at the time denied it stating that if it happened there would beno way his people could have missed it.
> 
> ...


Tell you what, we can try this in a real world experiment.



> III After the bullets (about 2,500,000 victims), Diesel exhaust is claimed to be the second killing agent of the WW II Holocaust (well over 2,000,000 victims), but it did not hurt 450 American children at a train, stuck for 90 minutes in the railroad tunnel under the US Capitol building, while US Environmental Protection Agency and forensic pathologists world-wide determined Diesel exhaust as non-toxic, facts publicized by Patrick Buchanan in 1993 as "[Treblinka] mass murder weapon that can't kill."


Now, get a diesel car and put a hose through the window, start it up and sit in it, let us know how things pan out tomorrow.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Armitage Shanks said:


> I do not think he did!
> 
> View attachment 164479


And he spent so long trying to create the Master Race, when all this time, all he needed was a Mirror


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Delhi said:


> Yawn...6 million was the figure originally released has been revised down repeatedly when faced with facts that cannot be denied. People died yes, it was war time. Similar amounts of Germans died from disease (infact a higher percentage).
> 
> Show me the proof. You just open your trap without thinking through and looking at ANY evidence. Believing what you been told. If you had spent ANY time at all researching you may wake up. Churchill never mentioned it, Eisenhower didn't mention it even the pope who had in his words 10,000 men on the ground in Germany at the time denied it stating that if it happened there would beno way his people could have missed it.
> 
> ...


You're clearly a nazi lover mate so go spout your BS to someone who actually cares.

You believe it didn't happen, i believe it did. End of argument.

My nans brother was POW.

Hitler was a sick twisted cvnt so was his Mrs, making sh1t out of human skin!! Like i said go and ask Germans who was forced to dig the graves. I can imagine they would beg to differ that it didn't happen!!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Delhi said:


> Mate what she don't realises the figure is being "revised" all the time as more and more time is proving the figures wrong. She listens to people like her mum who is clearly an authority on the subject. It was 6 million then, 5, then 4, then 3, then 2...now it is 1 and soon it will be realised by all that it was NONE.


Dont come at me with your condescending tone mate!!

Exactly the only thing THAT CAN BE argued is how many were actually murdered nowt else.

No one will ever know the exact truth so fk off with "authority on this subject" b0ll0x. You're no better than me mate, reading and believing things you AINT never seen with your own eyes. So what you believe is no different from what i believe. Its all stuff that's been told by someone or another.

No go deep throat a bratwurst :thumb:


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Delhi said:


> Ha ha so your mum was the ultimate authority on the subject was she? I would much rather believe people like Churchill etc...but hey ho your mum knows best eh?


ROLMFAO you believe him then mate :thumb:

Same as anyone money shuts people up.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Delhi said:


> Err yes, that WAS the original number. Didn't your mum tell you that?


Forget the number, are you saying it never happened?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

barsnack said:


> And he spent so long trying to create the Master Race, when all this time, all he needed was a Mirror


He couldn't cum unless she was sh1t & pi55ed on. Fking freak. Thank hell he didn't "create" the perfect race, if they would of been a reflection of him. Jeeeeez people would be more fked uo then they are already.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Natty Steve said:


> Forget the number' date=' are you saying it never happened?[/quote']
> 
> Yup. You got it mate. He strongly believes it never happened. He's clearly a nazi lover.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Natty Steve said:


> Forget the number' date=' are you saying it never happened?[/quote']
> 
> hes conveniently forgot about that now hes had evidence that it did happen.
> 
> ...


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> He couldn't cum unless she was sh1t & pi55ed on. Fking freak. Thank hell he didn't "create" the perfect race, if they would of been a reflection of him. Jeeeeez people would be more fked uo then they are already.


The arian race have blonde hair and blue eyes, so no, nothing like him.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Fork me! I'm lost for words.....!!!!!! :blink:


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

banzi said:


> The arian race have blonde hair and blue eyes, so no, nothing like him.


Thank fook lol

Wasn't one of Abba's girls a German experiment or something?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

> Fork me! I'm lost for words.....!!!!!! :blink:


Thats how me & banzi were when we first read his BS. I had to read it twice to make sure what i was reading.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Yup. You got it mate. He strongly believes it never happened. He's clearly a nazi lover.


I don't think its anything to do with being a Nazi lover, he's either deluded or out on day release!!! Probably both.

Ask him if WW's 1 + 2 happened. :wacko:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Misspinky1983 said:


> He couldn't cum unless she was sh1t & pi55ed on. Fking freak. Thank hell he didn't "create" the perfect race, if they would of been a reflection of him. Jeeeeez people would be more fked uo then they are already.


My parents created the Perfect Race


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

barsnack said:


> My parents created the Perfect Race


Who won?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

> Who won?


my Da came first


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Delhi is the forum equivalent of the kid is school who cacked his pants.

They dont get any attention normally and the only way to get peoples attention was to take a dump in their trousers.

Thats why delhi spouts cack on here, it makes him feel important, he doesnt care if its negative attention as long as its attention.


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Errrr no!!


Index of /jsource/Holocaust

The Holocaust

The Holocaust - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Holocaust Facts - 33 Things You Should Know

https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090408060535AABfYZB

Very quick google search produced these as the top answers (with just reference to Jewish people that during the holocaust - taking into account all others it's nearer 11 million)

If you can find a link to where it states the figure as 1 million il happily read it but till then il believe what the majority of historians say


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Delhi said:


> Mate what she don't realises the figure is being "revised" all the time as more and more time is proving the figures wrong. She listens to people like her mum who is clearly an authority on the subject. It was 6 million then, 5, then 4, then 3, then 2...now it is 1 and soon it will be realised by all that it was NONE.


Have you got a link anywhere to where it says 1 million as I can't find one (although haven't looked too hard as don't believe it)

Also a link to the holocaust denial - whilst I firmly believe it happened, I wouldn't mind reading what reasoning there is for you not to believe


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

benno_2010 said:


> Index of /jsource/Holocaust
> 
> The Holocaust
> 
> ...


The number have reduced over the years, but that doesnt mean it didnt happen. Any moron who says the holocaust never happened needs a bullet to the brow!!

It wasnt 6 million nor was it 1 millon, as i said above it you read, the number can be argued about all day long, no one will ever know. So thats the only thing that cant be proven IMO so there is no solid evidance of the numbers i dont have it in black and white!!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

benno_2010 said:


> Have you got a link anywhere to where it says 1 million as I can't find one (although haven't looked too hard as don't believe it)
> 
> Also a link to the holocaust denial - whilst I firmly believe it happened, *I wouldn't mind reading what reasoning there is for you not to believe*


Dont hold your breath.

You might (at best) get a link to an anti-semitic website.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

banzi said:


> hes conveniently forgot about that now hes had evidence that it did happen.
> 
> I did ask him right at the beginning of this discussion about numbers or if it happened.
> 
> I wouldnt be arguing with him over the numbers because no one knows for sure.


Show me the evidence...I asked you REPEATEDLY to show me ONE just ONE body from the 6 million that has been autopsies and found to have been gassed. Show me just ONE.

You cant, I have asked you at least four times to show me this, you can't so until you do please shut your trap. Because all it is doing is telling me you believe something you have NO evidence for.

As for miss pinky lol. You think I am a Nazi lover, you are a joke. Repeatedly on this forum you are found to open your trap about subjects you know.title about. Often you are accursory in your post about other people, faiths, beliefs and backgrounds. I suggest you take a look at yourself, the true Nazi here is you.

I am not a nazi sympathiser

; neither am I anti Semitic. I believe we deserve to know the truth. Millions of people died in the war (over 60 million) don't you think those mens honour deserve the truth? German, British, Russian, Jewish... who ever.

The difference between me and you pinky is I was brought up to question, you were brought up to believe what your mum told you. And yes I would rather listen to people like Churchill, Eisenhower, the pope, the red cross, the jewish society of America, the polish government and a whole host of experts and historians before your mum. Sorry as nice as she may be, I doubt her knowledge comes close to anyone of these mentioned.

If being brought up to question makes me a bad person then so be it. I am happy. All I have asked is for open mindedness and research. Something you are clearly not capable of comprehending. This post and many others you make have proven that.


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Misspinky1983 said:


> The number have reduced over the years, but that doesnt mean it didnt happen. Any moron who says the holocaust never happened needs a bullet to the brow!!
> 
> It wasnt 6 million nor was it 1 millon, as i said above it you read, the number can be argued about all day long, no one will ever know. So thats the only thing that cant be proven IMO so there is no solid evidance of the numbers i dont have it in black and white!!


I'm not saying it didn't happen but the number that is regarded, the world over and by everyone iv ever spoke to is (just shy of and rounded up to) 6 million - I can't find anywhere where it states 1 million.

I don't think the number can be argued about all day long when there is so much info out there stating 6 million as the figure?! Although they did once think the world was flat....


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Misspinky1983 said:


> The number have reduced over the years, but that doesnt mean it didnt happen. *Any moron who says the holocaust never happened needs a bullet to the brow!!*


Simply brilliant post. Proves my point about you 100%

you see, despite disagreeing with you rather than shoot you I would much rather educate you. Though I fear that would be a waste of time trying.


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

banzi said:


> Dont hold your breath.
> 
> You might (at best) get a link to an anti-semitic website.


I have certainly never heard of such blatant holocaust denial before, and I will from time to time read conspiracy theory websites and haven't seen any evidence there to support the claim so I guess the only sites that would be giving that info are anti-sematic



Misspinky1983 said:


> Dont ask him for reasonings why he believes it didnt happen, he just copies and pastes some bumf for a nazi loving site. Its all BS IMO, but it kills 10 mins reading it tbh


Lol - I have a spare 10 mins


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

benno_2010 said:


> I'm not saying it didn't happen but the number that is regarded, the world over and by everyone iv ever spoke to is (just shy of and rounded up to) 6 million - I can't find anywhere where it states 1 million.
> 
> I don't think the number can be argued about all day long when there is so much info out there stating 6 million as the figure?! Although they did once think the world was flat....


I personally dont think its 6 million but ATEOTD thats my opinion 

If you look on wiki it gives you a break down of which camps etc, maybe i got confiued with just the number of people killed at Auschwitz-Birkenau :blush: not the overall total at all the camps


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

As for evidence have provided numerous pieces of evidence that can be looked at. Banzai, you have provided nothing to the contary. Only a YouTube video lol

I will stick to red cross, polish government, curators, science, mathematics, chemical experts, written records and documents, birth rates and death rates as recorded by American Jewish society, the pope, excavations, testing and numerous experts in their field. Official stats... you throw me YouTube lol


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

testimony from survivors, then and today, is often the best antidote to Holocaust denial.

Holocaust survivors directly experienced Nazi genocidal policies. Their testimony is personal, immediate, and, for this reason, compelling.

Survivors like Marie-Claude Vaillant-Couturier who testified at Nuremberg about her experiences at Auschwitz, and Elie Wiesel, who, after the war, wrote the book Night about his deportation from Hungarian-occupied Transylvania to Auschwitz in 1944, provide the human element.

Such witnesses convey what it felt like to be the target of genocide.

Taken together, the documents, photographs, film, and perpetrator and survivor testimony at postwar trials provided an 'inescapable' and 'undeniable' documentation of the Holocaust.

Hermann Göring, the highest official of the Nazi state tried at Nuremberg, testified openly and frankly about the persecution of German Jews from the rise of the Nazi party to power in 1933 until the outbreak of war in 1939; Otto Ohlendorf testified directly about his unit, Einsatzgruppe D, killing 90,000 Jews in the southern Ukraine in 1941; and the commandant of Auschwitz, Rudolf Hoess, testified frankly about the gassing of more than a million Jews at the Auschwitz-Birkenau killing center during the war...


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Delhi said:


> Simply brilliant post. Proves my point about you 100%
> 
> you see, despite disagreeing with you rather than shoot you I would much rather educate you. Though I fear that would be a waste of time trying.


Even if i wanted to be educated it would not be someone who denies the holocaust never happened, that is just stupidity in its self!!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

the Nazi's must have OCD, you never read that the death toll during Holocaust was 1,000,001 or 6,000,003


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Misspinky1983 said:


> I personally dont think its 6 million but ATEOTD thats my opinion
> 
> If you look on wiki it gives you a break down of which camps etc, maybe i got confiued with just the number of people killed at Auschwitz-Birkenau :blush: not the overall total at all the camps


That's fair enough - either way a lot of people died at the concentration camps


----------



## Chris1993 (Sep 12, 2011)

There's some fkn idiots on this forum. Lift and give / take gear advice that's what your here for.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Delhi said:


> As for evidence have provided numerous pieces of evidence that can be looked at. Banzai, you have provided nothing to the contary. Only a YouTube video lol
> 
> I will stick to red cross, polish government, curators, science, mathematics, chemical experts, written records and documents, birth rates and death rates as recorded by American Jewish society, the pope, excavations, testing and numerous experts in their field. Official stats... you throw me YouTube lol


You provided nothing but a copy and paste batsh1t crazy statement from a nazi lover site, thats hardly evidance.

So all the people who survived and made statements of what happened, you saying they are alllllllll lying?? ROLMFAO


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

20/05/1940 - Auschwitz established as concentration camp

30 German criminals arrive at the newly established Auschwitz concentration camp, to act as prisoner functionaries, or Kapos. They will help the SS to supervise the camp's prisoners, who will start arriving in earnest in June. The decision to create the Auschwitz camp was made by Heinrich Himmler in mid-April, after months of investigative research. The camp commandant is Rudolf Hoss.

Need I go on?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

benno_2010 said:


> That's fair enough - either way a lot of people died at the concentration camps


You aint kidding, and apparently none of them were gassed :lol: They were experimented on and all sorts. Apparently Hitlers Mrs made stuff out of human skin.

If bodies were cremated all them years ago, i dont think they would find traces of anything really would they, especailly if tt came into contact with the elements.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> You aint kidding, and apparently none of them were gassed :lol: They were experimented on and all sorts. Apparently Hitlers Mrs made stuff out of human skin.
> 
> If bodies were cremated all them years ago, i dont think they would find traces of anything really would they, especailly if tt came into contact with the elements.


03/09/1941 - First experimental gassings carried out at Auschwitz


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

29/09/1941 - 33,771 Kiev Jews shot at Babi Yar


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

> 03/09/1941 - First experimental gassings carried out at Auschwitz


Totally agree mate, you dont need to give me evidance that it didnt happen. My nans brother was a POW :crying:

All the statments from the survivers etc, they all must of obviously been lying :lol:

I also doubt that the Germans who had to dig all their graves would say it didnt happen either. IMO there is more evidance to say IT DID happen compared to IT DIDN'T happen. Your always going to get the ones who live in denial regarding things like this. 50 years time you'll have people saying the 9/11 didnt happen and all those people didnt die.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Totally agree mate, you dont need to give me evidance that it didnt happen. My nans brother was a POW :crying:
> 
> All the statments from the survivers etc, they all must of obviously been lying :lol:
> 
> I also doubt that the Germans who had to dig all their graves would say it didnt happen either. IMO there is more evidance to say IT DID happen compared to IT DIDN'T happen. Your always going to get the ones who live in denial regarding things like this. 50 years time you'll have people saying the 9/11 didnt happen and all those people didnt die.


Its obviously not for your benefit. :wink:

01/11/1941 - Construction of Belzec extermination camp begins

Construction of the Belzec extermination camp, in Poland, begins.

Beyond the Headline:

It was Odilo Globocnik, a senior SS officer in Lublin, who began the construction of the fixed-site killing centre at Belzec. The extermination camp was under the command of an SS officer, Christian Wirth, who had formerly been employed in the compulsory euthanasia programme for those deemed 'unworthy of life'.The first three gas chambers were quite small - with a capacity of less than 200. This suggests that Belzec was designed with only local killing operations in mind. But it was a highly streamlined operation. Jews arrived on trains from Lublin, at a small station. They were told that they were being sent for labour, but had to shower first and get rid of lice. Men were separated from women and children, and then herded up a fenced path to the building with the gas chambers.They were then driven into the gas-tight rooms, and killed with poison carbon monoxide gas, piped in from a diesel engine. Teams of Jewish labourers then removed the corpses, and removed gold fillings from their teeth. The bodies were thrown into burial pits.Later the capacity of the gas chambers was greatly enlarged, and the corpses were burned. It is estimated that by the time Belzec was shut down, 600,000 Jews had been killed there.

I don't think I need to post any more of the countless atrocities which were carried out against the Jews.


----------



## mooster (Jan 1, 2015)

It's only a matter of time before white people are the minority in the UK, then what?

I'm not racist but I'm against the mass immigration from all countries, there are parts of Glasgow white women don't like to walk because they don't feel safe because of the amount of Asian men - there has been servel recent gang rapes involving Asian men which doesn't help things.

Everyone is entitled to their opinion though, free speech for some but not for others it's wrong.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Delhi said:


> Show me the evidence...I asked you REPEATEDLY to show me ONE just ONE body from the 6 million that has been autopsies and found to have been gassed. Show me just ONE.
> 
> You cant, I have asked you at least four times to show me this, you can't so until you do please shut your trap. Because all it is doing is telling me you believe something you have NO evidence for.
> 
> ...


Do you have evidence of Churchill denying the holocuast happened?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Totally agree mate, you dont need to give me evidance that it didnt happen. My nans brother was a POW :crying:
> 
> All the statments from the survivers etc, they all must of obviously been lying :lol:
> 
> I also doubt that the Germans who had to dig all their graves would say it didnt happen either. IMO there is more evidance to say IT DID happen compared to IT DIDN'T happen. Your always going to get the ones who live in denial regarding things like this. *50 years time you'll have people saying the 9/11 didnt happen and all those people didnt die*.


There are people now who dont believe people died in 9/11

There are people who dont believe the school shootings in America happened

Delhi is likley one of them if you press him.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

banzi said:


> There are people now who dont believe people died in 9/11
> 
> There are people who dont believe the school shootings in America happened
> 
> Delhi is likley one of them if you press him.


You've gotta be kidding? Some people's are beyond deluded.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Chris1993 said:


> There's some fkn idiots on this forum. Lift and give / take gear advice that's what your here for.


im also here to troll


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

barsnack said:


> im also here to troll



View attachment 164496


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Misspinky1983 said:


> View attachment 164496


that troll stole your wig:bounce:


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

jason7474utd said:


> thats the problem with these programs they dont want to even entertain the idea that you can be a proud, white, british and just a bit fed up of been down troden with out been a skin head racist.
> 
> im white, im british, im proud that my family have lived here for centuries. But my god am i fed up of been down trodden and told im a racist or ignorant if i have an opinion that doesnt match the soft leftie multicultural reteric.
> 
> ...


Fantastic Post.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

banzi said:


> Do you have evidence of Churchill denying the holocuast happened?


Well.... seeing as he made ZERO mention of the holocaust, gassing or any other related in his 6 VOLUME memoirs of the war (which went into very minute detail about his entire recollection of events) I think his NOT mentioning tells me how much it happened. You go and read it, not a single mention of it or anything related. He couldn't deny it because he knew NOTHING of it.

But I guess you believe he didn't consider 6 million Jews being murdered as being important enough to mention in his books?

By the way he wrote that book so that future generations could understand what actually happened during the war, so that historians etc knew as much as possible. But he rather absurdly forgot to mention the greatest alleged human crime of ALL time

YE more evidence i have proided YOU. Yet I am still waiting on YOUR evidence... just ONE body from 6 million, come on show me it.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Delhi said:


> Well.... seeing as he made ZERO mention of the holocaust, gassing or any other related in his 6 VOLUME memoirs of the war (which went into very minute detail about his entire recollection of events) I think his NOT mentioning tells me how much it happened. You go and read it, not a single mention of it or anything related. He couldn't deny it because he knew NOTHING of it.
> 
> But I guess you believe he didn't consider 6 million Jews being murdered as being important enough to mention in his books?
> 
> By the way he wrote that book so that future generations could understand what actually happened during the war, so that historians etc knew as much as possible. But he rather absurdly forgot to mention the greatest alleged human crime of ALL time


so thats a no then.

There were suggestions that he knew all about the camps for years but did nothing, do you think that may have been a factor in him not mentioning it?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

banzi said:


> so thats a no then.
> 
> There were suggestions that he knew all about the camps for years but did nothing, do you think that may have been a factor in him not mentioning it?


Am my eyes seeing what they are seeing? So because its not mentioned/talked about or referred to, it didn't happen. ROLMFAO now I've heard it all!!

So all the statements were lies, the people who survived and saw it we're obviously blind and made it all up, all the pics have been photo shopped. Is this geeza for real?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Found them for you @Delhi!!!


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

banzi said:


> so thats a no then.
> 
> There were suggestions that he knew all about the camps for years but did nothing, do you think that may have been a factor in him not mentioning it?


Listen to yourself, now accusing Churchill of knowing about holocaust and not mentioning it. You are making the highest allegation against possibly our greatest leader. That he was complicit in the act?

Lol this is getting funny now. If Churchill knew about it I am 100% confident he would have said so as soon as he did. If for the very least to get more international support.

Lol at pink liking every post. The sheep do that... follow blindly. But don't worry pink, we all know what you would do with people you disagree with. SHOOT them in the head right?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Read this:

Churchill Knew about the Holocaust


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Delhi said:


> Listen to yourself, now accusing Churchill of knowing about holocaust and not mentioning it. You are making the highest allegation against possibly our greatest leader. That he was complicit in the act?
> 
> Lol this is getting funny now. If Churchill knew about it I am 100% confident he would have said so as soon as he did. If for the very least to get more international support.
> 
> Lol at pink liking every post. The sheep do that... follow blindly. But don't worry pink, we all know what you would do with people you disagree with. SHOOT them in the head right?


This is why you are in such a mess, where have I accused Churchill of ignoring the Holocaust?

The allegation made,is that he knew about it but decided to act because it wasn't in the best interests of the war effort.

There are also allegations he knew about Pearl Harbour prior to it happening.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

And this which includes pictures:

Could The Allies Have Bombed Auschwitz-Birkenau? | Jewish Virtual Library


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

latblaster said:


> Read this:
> 
> Churchill Knew about the Holocaust


Unlike some I do read the links, nut I am sorry mate that link proves nothing. No evidence in it, just an opinion from one of the holocaust museum curators. At no point in the link is there any evidence Churchill knew. And even if true. Why did he not mention it in his memoirs? The war was won then. No need to hide anything then.

I could possibly see a case to keep it secret during war to stop fear spreading (though he used fear in nearly every speech), but after the war there would be no reason for him not to mention it. His book 6 VOLUMES mate. Not a few pages.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

I feel this is a waist of time.

STOP FEEDING THE TROLL. :wacko:


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Delhi said:


> Listen to yourself, now accusing Churchill of knowing about holocaust and not mentioning it. You are making the highest allegation against possibly our greatest leader. That he was complicit in the act?
> 
> Lol this is getting funny now. If Churchill knew about it I am 100% confident he would have said so as soon as he did. If for the very least to get more international support.
> 
> Lol at pink liking every post. The sheep do that... follow blindly. But don't worry pink, we all know what you would do with people you disagree with. SHOOT them in the head right?


You aint no better than the sick twisted cvnt they call Hitler fr denying it! You're a wrong en mate!!

I like what banzi writes because I AGREE!!!! Isn't that what the LIKE button is for, and you've got the audacity to have a pop at me for my stupidity. I strongly suggest you go "check yourself"


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

> I feel this is a waist of time.
> 
> STOP FEEDING THE TROLL. :wacko:


Mate i agree but people like him make my p1zz fizz. He's no better than Hitler himself!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Delhi said:


> Unlike some I do read the links, nut I am sorry mate that link proves nothing. No evidence in it, just an opinion from one of the holocaust museum curators. At no point in the link is there any evidence Churchill knew. And even if true. Why did he not mention it in his memoirs? The war was won then. No need to hide anything then.


Ok, lets assume that you're right & the Holocaust didn't happen.

How were all the pictures faked?

And why did they say there was a Holocaust?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

banzi said:


> This is why you are in such a mess, where have I accused Churchill of ignoring the Holocaust?
> 
> The allegation made,is that he knew about it but decided to act because it wasn't in the best interests of the war effort.
> 
> There are also allegations he knew about Pearl Harbour prior to it happening.


Cant like your posts banz because im a sheep lol


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

latblaster said:


> Ok, lets assume that you're right & the Holocaust didn't happen.
> 
> How were all the pictures faked?
> 
> And why did they say there was a Holocaust?


Dude don't waste your time, he's clearly a nazi sympathizer. I dont know anyone other than nazi's themselves denying the Holocaust.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Mate i agree but people like him *make my p1zz fizz*. He's no better than Hitler himself!


I just love that saying....Quality :laugh:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Cant like your posts banz because im a sheep lol


Green or Rainbow Sheep?

Doesn't sound right....the singular of Sheep should be Shep, shouldn't it?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Delhi said:


> Unlike some I do read the links, nut I am sorry mate that link proves nothing. *No evidence in it*, just an opinion from one of the holocaust museum curators. At no point in the link is there any evidence Churchill knew. And even if true. Why did he not mention it in his memoirs? The war was won then. No need to hide anything then.
> 
> I could possibly see a case to keep it secret during war to stop fear spreading (though he used fear in nearly every speech), but after the war there would be no reason for him not to mention it. His book 6 VOLUMES mate. Not a few pages.


Your only evidence is that there is no evidence.

Please source something, anything that we can look at, just dont keep telling us that things didnt happen.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Cant like your posts banz because im a sheep lol


the use of the word "sheep" tells you all you need to know, I bet hes a fully paid up member at David Ickes forum


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Dude don't waste your time, he's clearly a nazi sympathizer. I dont know anyone other than nazi's themselves denying the Holocaust.


And he also know Hilary Clinton....which if he did, he wouldn't post radical views on a public forum with his picture.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

latblaster said:


> Green or Rainbow Sheep?
> 
> Doesn't sound right....the singular of Sheep should be Shep, shouldn't it?


Im a pink sheep of course lol

1 sheep

2 sheeps i make myself laugh at times


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Im a pink sheep of course lol


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

banzi said:


> Your only evidence is that there is no evidence.
> 
> Please source something, anything that we can look at, just dont keep telling us that things didnt happen.


i obviously, must have imagined watching "The World at war" when i was a kid, and having sleepness nights seeing mountains of corpses, being bulldozed into open graves.


----------



## mooster (Jan 1, 2015)

That's one happy lookin sheep


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

latblaster said:


>


Add some piercings and tattoos and whalla


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

latblaster said:


> Ok, lets assume that you're right & the Holocaust didn't happen.
> 
> How were all the pictures faked?
> 
> And why did they say there was a Holocaust?


No the pictures are real, BUT on none of them does it show gas poisoning. The poison used would have caused the body to turn bright red, people died in the camps yes, people die in every camp. The corpses seen in pics are consistent with malnutrition, typhus and other disease. None of them show any effects of poisoning. Yes there would have also been executions I am sure... but not 6 million people.

The pictures have been debated many times and have in the main been proven to be due to the causes above. I am going to drop it now as its is going no where. All I will say is look at BOTH sides of the story, draw your own conclusions.

You will find science mostly supports the case against.

I know this is unpopular and most people believe I am cranky but I have never hide away from bullies and the truth. The thing that amazes me so much is how people outright won't even try to look at thing objectively.

20 years ago everyone thought the Nazis made lamps from human skin, DNA has proven that is not the case. There is one known lamp in existence made from human skin and it cannot be linked to any Nazi or regime. Interestingly that lamp has a tattoo, something that is forbidden in Jewish faith. So the story is changed and forgot about.

Until people like miss pinky bring it up as FACT lol. Making herself look even more stupid.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Delhi said:


> No the pictures are real, BUT on none of them does it show gas poisoning. The poison used would have caused the body to turn bright red, *people died in the camps yes, people die in every camp. *The corpses seen in pics are consistent with malnutrition, typhus and other disease. None of them show any effects of poisoning. Yes there would have also been executions I am sure... but not 6 million people.
> 
> The pictures have been debated many times and have in the main been proven to be due to the causes above. I am going to drop it now as its is going no where. All I will say is look at BOTH sides of the story, draw your own conclusions.
> 
> ...


So its just they were not gassed?

Are you now admitting that jews were killed and burned/buried in camps or not?

careful now, you have as yet provided NOTHING to substantiate your claims.

Your entire argument now seems to rely on Churchill not mentioning it and no autopsy of people gassed. (seriously, a liberated camp with thousands of bodies rotting and stinking, yep, get some autopsies done right away)


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Delhi said:


> No the pictures are real, BUT on none of them does it show gas poisoning. The poison used would have caused the body to turn bright red, people died in the camps yes, people die in every camp. The corpses seen in pics are consistent with malnutrition, typhus and other disease. None of them show any effects of poisoning. Yes there would have also been executions I am sure... but not 6 million people.
> 
> The pictures have been debated many times and have in the main been proven to be due to the causes above. I am going to drop it now as its is going no where. All I will say is look at BOTH sides of the story, draw your own conclusions.
> 
> ...


i cant look no more stupid then some twerp denying the Holocaust!!!


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

Delhi said:


> Unlike some I do read the links, nut I am sorry mate that link proves nothing. No evidence in it, just an opinion from one of the holocaust museum curators. At no point in the link is there any evidence Churchill knew. And even if true. Why did he not mention it in his memoirs? The war was won then. No need to hide anything then.
> 
> I could possibly see a case to keep it secret during war to stop fear spreading (though he used fear in nearly every speech), but after the war there would be no reason for him not to mention it. His book 6 VOLUMES mate. Not a few pages.


Firstly - there are speeches to the House of Commons that show he did in fact know about the Holocaust.I'm not going to provide a link because this is a tiresome and pointless argument...you seem perfectly intelligent enough to search for verifiable sources all on your own.

Secondly - why did he not mention it in his memoirs....well think about it - the Holocaust was an enormous thing when you look at it with the benefit of much hindsight and complete understanding of what happened and why. Bear in mind it took a very long time to uncover all the evidence we have now (and the evidence really is overwhelming.....go and visit Auschwitz for starters..try going to the site of the Warsaw Ghetto and drop in on the museum there...just for starters). However - from Churchill's perspective...as abhorrent a thing as it was....he was writing HIS memoirs. His account of HIS time; it's a personal life story not a history book. It is well documented he wanted the railway to Auschwitz bombed but that was scuppered by the USAAF.

There is plenty of reason to hide things after a war; especially in the 1940's. The very notion that one can come to the end of a war and happily come clean about everything is at best romantically naive and at worst, facile and vacuous almost to the point of being bovine. I haven't read his memoirs, although i have recently inherited them - however...I'm willing to bet the mass rapes committed by British (and other allied) soldiers in Berlin aren't in there either. War is an unbelievably nasty business; it can make even the most reasonable people go places they would never have dreamed of otherwise. You cannot assess any aspect of war through the lens of civilised behaviour or peaceful times.

The evidence for the Holocaust is beyond reproach now; from high ranking officials such as Hoess (Commandant of Auschwitz), to both guards and high ranking officers at Treblinka II (the extermination camp) to the Commandant of Sobibor (his story is fascinating by the way..) and many others...have stated in open court and in their own biographies exactly what they did and how and why. There is an enormous amount of official documentation to support it (although admittedly a lot was...not surprisingly..destroyed).

If you have independently verifiable and reliable sources that can refute all this; then by all means post links to them (and yes I know..I'm not) but otherwise....where exactly are you going with this?


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

banzi said:


> So its just they were not gassed?
> 
> Are you now admitting that jews were killed and burned/buried in camps or not?
> 
> careful now, you have as yet provided NOTHING to substantiate your claims.


I will say with conviction that people were executed, like in ANY concentration camp. Do you think no prisoners Britain took were executed?? Look at recent events in afghan, British soldiers found executing an insurgent. In a war, especially a world war crimes do happen. No one would deny that. I dont deny that around half a million Jews died (as international red cross reported).

What I do contest and science, testing and evidence supports is that they were not gassed to death in showers or gas chambers. NO evidence exists to support that.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

banzi said:


> So its just they were not gassed?
> 
> Are you now admitting that jews were killed and burned/buried in camps or not?
> 
> ...


Wasn't they all cremated. When the brits made them dig the graves i csnt imagine someone said "stop stop hold on, let's keep some bodies and do autopsies on them" if they were all cremated testing the ashes would of been pointless because once stuff comes into contact with the elements it damages/wipes everything away. Or am i deluded?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Delhi said:


> I will say with conviction that people were executed, like in ANY concentration camp. Do you think no prisoners Britain took were executed?? Look at recent events in afghan, British soldiers found executing an insurgent. In a war, especially a world war crimes do happen. No one would deny that. I dont deny that around half a million Jews died (as international red cross reported).
> 
> *What I do contest and science, testing and evidence supports is that they were not gassed to death in showers or gas chambers. NO evidence exists to support that.*


Thats not what you wrote earlier, dont you remember, you denied the holocaust ever happened.



Delhi said:


> The event never happened mate. Proven fact


Now people have proved it has you wish to change tack.

Your done mate.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

essexboy said:


> i obviously, must have imagined watching "The World at war" when i was a kid, and having sleepness nights seeing mountains of corpses, being bulldozed into open graves.


You'll hate to see the tons of isis footage over at theyn.com then lol.


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

Delhi said:


> I will say with conviction that people were executed, like in ANY concentration camp. Do you think no prisoners Britain took were executed?? Look at recent events in afghan, British soldiers found executing an insurgent. In a war, especially a world war crimes do happen. No one would deny that. I dont deny that around half a million Jews died (as international red cross reported).
> 
> What I do contest and science, testing and evidence supports is that they were not gassed to death in showers or gas chambers. NO evidence exists to support that.


Oh we executed prisoners...Britain is not without it's own shame - we used concentration camps and killed thousands in teh Boer War - we also shot our own soldiers in WWI.

The US used them even before we did, with much the same outcome.

The difference here is that Nazi Germany specifically instigated death camps - and actually there is quite a lot of evidence to support that.


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

jason7474utd said:


> also to the people saying there is a middle ground and we need to tollerate other faiths more, whys is it only muslims who feel the need to carry out these acts of terror and are in uproar every time some one draws a funny picture of a made up guy from a book? we have people of all faiths and nationlitys but you cant see why these are acts are all done by muslims?


a similar question could be asked ,why do we keep invading/attacking only muslim countries? iraq, afghanistan, libya, syria...

there has been a large number of muslims in the UK since the 50s and i never remember there being a serious issue with 'radical islam' untill 15yrs or so ago. so where has it come from? imo western foreign policy in this period has contributed greatly in creating the problem.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

banzi said:


> Thats not what you wrote earlier, dont you remember, you denied the holocaust ever happened.
> 
> Now people have proved it has you wish to change tack.
> 
> Your done mate.


damn you smart, remind me never to get in a debate with you.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

BettySwallocks said:


> damn you smart, remind me never to get in a debate with you.


I knew he would make a balls of it , I have dealt with his type before, they always unravel.

Thats why I pinned him down to a specific answer early on.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

banzi said:


> Thats not what you wrote earlier, dont you remember, you denied the holocaust ever happened.
> 
> Now people have proved it has you wish to change tack.
> 
> Your done mate.


So what part of the 'event' don't you get?

The event of gassing never happened, show me where I changed my mind again?

Now you are really clutching at straws. Not once have I changed my mind. I have said form start and continue to say there is NO evidence to support gassing of jews. NONE not a shred, imhave asked you to prove it did happen and you have provided nothing at all. Which is strange because proving death by gassing would be easy when yôu consider it was alleged to be 6 million people. There would be a mountain of scientific evidence, there is not one piece. The best there is is testimony from Nuremburg, testimony obtained UNDER torture.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

banzi said:


> I knew he would make a balls of it , I have dealt with his type before, they always unravel.
> 
> Thats why I pinned him down to a specific answer early on.


No specific, not got me trapped you ain't the smart **** you think. Never have I changed my mind. Not once.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Go read up what holocaust is. Mass murdering of Jews DID not happen. The was death in camps yes, by means I have explained. But unfortunately disease and malnutrition don't come under holocaust.

There was no program of mass murder, people died of course but not through order. Again you show me ONE document, just one document that shows there was any order, intention or otherwise to mass murder Jews. Show me.... just ONE. Again, like the gassed bodies you will find NONE.

Not such a smart erase now are we?


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Here is the challenge for you @banzi... and dont shy away from it.

Show me either one body who was gassed or one document that demonstrates a mass genocide of Jews by German authority.

From 6 million people and millions of recorded documents you should find that easy. Seeing as you are after all a smart guy.

Don't change topic, don't crap away, don't try to change subject as you have repeatedly, don't YouTube. Show me real evidence of either and I will apologise and convert. do it. Lets see who the smart **** really is

If you can provide me with it I will convert and you can have your moment of glory, until then you will be noting but a mouth.


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

josephbloggs said:


> a similar question could be asked ,why do we keep invading/attacking only muslim countries? iraq, afghanistan, libya, syria...
> 
> there has been a large number of muslims in the UK since the 50s and i never remember there being a serious issue with 'radical islam' untill 15yrs or so ago. so where has it come from? *imo western foreign policy in this period has contributed greatly in creating the problem*.


well that argument would stand up if it was foreign nationals carrying out the attacks but it isnt its people born and breed in the very same countries they are attacking.

That brings me back to my main point we have 3rd generation muslims born and breed in this country allowed all the freedoms and benifits that come with living in a democratic society yet still want to erode and destroy them very same values.

they feel more for some one 3000 miles away they dont know than they do for the counrty they were born in. there is christians been persicuted in egypt and pakistan on a daily basis yet i dont want to riot in the streets or feel that they are my people more than the people who live and work in my area.

there ideoligy isnt based upon attacking or repeling an invading force it is that they want the world and his aunt to convert or die no inbetween there way or the highway.

also 12 people were not gunned down in cold blood for Frances foreign policy they were gunned down because they drew a cartoon of a made up person.

even with out foreign policies there would still be these extremists who wanted the world to convert. Also the age of the internet and social media has made it a lot easier for these people to recruit and corupt people


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Adolf Eichmann who, in the memoir he wrote during his trial, spoke of the gassing of the Jews.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Delhi said:


> So what part of the 'event' don't you get?
> 
> The event of gassing never happened, show me where I changed my mind again?
> 
> Now you are really clutching at straws. Not once have I changed my mind. I have said form start and continue to say there is NO evidence to support gassing of jews. NONE not a shred, imhave asked you to prove it did happen and you have provided nothing at all. Which is strange because proving death by gassing would be easy when yôu consider it was alleged to be 6 million people. There would be a mountain of scientific evidence, there is not one piece. The best there is is testimony from Nuremburg, testimony obtained UNDER torture.


I thought it was just 1 million thought dead due to gas, and the gas chambers associated with crematoriums so no bodies.

I've not done the research but it's interesting - what were the crematoriums / shower blocks with gas extraction and large amounts of Zyclon used for at the camps?


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

jason7474utd said:


> well that argument would stand up if it was foreign nationals carrying out the attacks but it isnt its people born and breed in the very same countries they are attacking.
> 
> That brings me back to my main point we have 3rd generation muslims born and breed in this country allowed all the freedoms and benifits that come with living in a democratic society yet still want to erode and destroy them very same values.
> 
> ...


but that is my point why are muslims whose parents lived here quite peacefully all of a sudden deciding they hate the west?

maybe it's just something that's been put in the water that's radicalising them or perhaps the way we have continually attacked and bullied muslim countries may have played a part in it.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

MrM said:


> I thought it was just 1 million thought dead due to gas, and the gas chambers associated with crematoriums so no bodies.
> 
> I've not done the research but it's interesting - what were the crematoriums / shower blocks with gas extraction and large amounts of Zyclon used for at the camps?


De losing and cleaning of sheets, clothes etc. Most countries used zyclon for that purpose .Common to help prevent the spread of thymus. Also shaving head was similar preventative action.

In hoss testimony (obtained under torture) he said 3.5 million Jews were gassed at Auschwitz alone. The other 2.5 million were at other camps. Now the official figure is down to 1 million total. Wonder how they explain hoss confession in light of that?

Also the burning question so no bodies... the figures reported would mean 20 ton of ash each day. No ash graves have been found and reconnaissance planes at the time show no ash piles at any of the sites.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Natty Steve said:


> Adolf Eichmann who' date=' in the memoir he wrote during his trial, spoke of the gassing of the Jews.[/quote']
> 
> Evidence at Nuremburg has been proven to be obtained under torture, do you think that is viable evidence? Testimony pah... show me scientific evidence. Really all joking aside, do you not think it even a little strange there is none?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

All races have victimised other races just as much as white people have. I know it's hard to stomach that fact for a lot of people who have had white guilt drummed into them like a religion which you're not allowed to question, but it's true. Even today Africans are enslaving other Africans and there have been genocides all over the world which white people had nothing to do with.


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

Delhi said:


> Here is the challenge for you @banzi... and dont shy away from it.
> 
> Show me either one body who was gassed or one document that demonstrates a mass genocide of Jews by German authority.
> 
> ...


My goodness. What have i walked in to?

No programme of mass murder? In NSDAP Germany? Officially enshrined and minuted at the Wanasee Conference. Signed and officially stamped by third Third Reich ministers present. A programne for processing and disposing of 60,000 Jews per hour. That is evidence.

No evidence of mass murder/ genocide during NSDAP rule?

6 million extra Jews were in europe in 1933 than in 1945. Piles of bones and ash were found in graves, in incinerators, in bricks at Sachsenhausen and buried. Mass graves were opened after liberation by Soviet and Western forces, revealing thousands of corpses. Medical records of the nazis shows the experiments that took place in DEATH camps NOT just concentration camps (esp 1939 onwards).

Denial of the Holocaust denies the murder of 9 out of 10 jewish CHILDREN. MILLIONS of innocent men and women. And is precisely the same ignorance that leads to biggotry, myopia and racism that makes the world still today, 70 years after we said NEVER AGAIN, a sickening place.


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

Delhi said:


> Evidence at Nuremburg has been proven to be obtained under torture, do you think that is viable evidence? Testimony pah... show me scientific evidence. Really all joking aside, do you not think it even a little strange there is none?


I thi k it is really strange, no baffling, that you THINK there is none.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Delhi said:


> De losing and cleaning of sheets, clothes etc. Most countries used zyclon for that purpose .Common to help prevent the spread of thymus. Also shaving head was similar preventative action.
> 
> In hosts testimony (obtained under torture) he said 3.5 million Jews were gassed at Auschwitz alone. The other 2.5 million were at other camps. Now the official figure is down to 1 million total. Wonder how they explain hosts confession in light of that?
> 
> Also the burning question so no bodies... the figures reported would mean 20 ton of ash each day. No ash graves have been found and reconnaissance planes at the time show no ash piles at any of the sites.


False

He was not tortured!

It is just speculation that he was tortured by the Deniers such as yourself. The evidence is stacked against deniers theory's.

They are only theory's. I like the saying full of p1ss and wind.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Delhi said:


> Here is the challenge for you @banzi... and dont shy away from it.
> 
> Show me either one body who was gassed *or one document that demonstrates a mass genocide of Jews by German authority.*
> 
> ...


A New Document on the Deportation and Murder of Jews during "Einsatz Reinhardt" 1942


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

When it came to "selection", it was an IG Farben subsidiary, with IG Farben managers on its Management Committee, that manufactured and supplied Zyklon B to the SS. This poisonous cyanide-based pesticide, on which IG Farben held the patent, was used during the Holocaust to annihilate more than a million people at both the Auschwitz-Birkenau and Majdanek extermination camps. The form of Zyklon B used in the gas chambers was deliberately made without the normal warning odorant. IG Farben also supplied the SS with the Methanol used to burn the corpses.

From: GM.org


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

jason7474utd said:


> also 12 people were not gunned down in cold blood for Frances foreign policy they were gunned down because they drew a cartoon of a made up person.
> 
> even with out foreign policies there would still be these extremists who wanted the world to convert. Also the age of the internet and social media has made it a lot easier for these people to recruit and corupt people


as i think someone pointed out on here the other day. those responsible for that had been in training camps in the yemen and such places, i very much doubt they went there to prepare for the day they would exact revenge on a bunch of cartoonists....if it hadn't been the magazine for mocking their faith it would have been another target.

i am not condoning these sorts of atrocities but if you are going to look at this with any sort of objectivity, we (as a nation) have been guilty of atrocities in a number of muslim countries over the last decade and a half or so and that has played a major role in why these people hate the west. regardless that the media will totally ignore this fact.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Delhi at work

View attachment 164519


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

they hate the west. So why do they live here?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

> False
> 
> He was not tortured!
> 
> ...


Dont feel the troll lol

He keeps banging on there's no bodies. Course there isn't. The brits made sure they were all buried. No one thought lets keep a few so in X years Delhi would have proof. Lmao


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> All races have victimised other races just as much as white people have. I know it's hard to stomach that fact for a lot of people who have had white guilt drummed into them like a religion which you're not allowed to question, but it's true. Even today Africans are enslaving other Africans and there have been genocides all over the world which white people had nothing to do with.


The Turks are right up there for enslavement, but it is rare that it is ever mentioned.


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Dont feel the troll lol
> 
> He keeps banging on there's no bodies. Course there isn't. The brits made sure they were all buried. No one thought lets keep a few so in X years Delhi would have proof. Lmao


Agreed. This is ridiculous. Education is the answer to racism which stems from ignorance. This guy SURELY must just be taking the p**s.

I am mega impressed by how much people on this forum know about the Holocaust, and how passionately everyone has been arguing the FACTS. I am still fuming but feel in good company


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

Armitage Shanks said:


> The Turks are right up there for enslavement, but it is rare that it is ever mentioned.


Armenian genocide for sure


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

3 million ethnic Poles were wiped out in WW2, and 25% of the population of Belarus was wiped out. Where are all their Hollywood films? Lots of people died in WW2, in huge numbers, why focus on the Jews so much? It takes away from the tragedy of all the others.

2.5-7.5 millions Ukrainians were also intentionally starved to death by the Communists in 1932-1933. It's strange how that gets so little attention.


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

Cromwell murdered 1/3 of the population of Ireland.


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> 3 million ethnic Poles were wiped out in WW2, and 25% of the population of Belarus was wiped out. Where are all their Hollywood films? Lots of people died in WW2, in huge numbers, why focus on the Jews so much? It takes away from the tragedy of all the others.
> 
> 2.5-7.5 millions Ukrainians were also intentionally starved to death by the Communists in 1932-1933. It's strange how that gets so little attention.


These are good points, but i guess i would argue that there should be films as well as not instead of (and there are, certainly polish language and non english language films).

You could make a valid link between your point and media focus generally. 100 pakistani kids murdered. Top of news two days. 20 French/ Tunisians world news and world changing. 2000 dead in Nigeria hardly a report.


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

> they hate the west. So why do they live here?


because they were(a lot of them) born here, so if they are angry and want revenge it's easier done when here, no?

again i am in not in any way condoning any act of murder but have had enough of listening to the bs coming from our politicians "we have to do everything we can to fight terrorism and stop these terrorists"

knowing full well that their policy of keep attacking muslim countries is the major driving force for this terrorism.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> they hate the west. So why do they live here?


They want to take over and make the west Muslim.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Delhi seems to have gone AWOL in the face of evidence.


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> They want to take over and make the west Muslim.


When you say "they" i know you are talking about unrepresentative group of misguided, disaffected and malinformed individuals who number at the most in there hundreds out of a Euro population of half a billion and happen to be muslim right?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

notdorianyates said:


> Agreed. This is ridiculous. Education is the answer to racism which stems from ignorance. *This guy SURELY must just be taking the p**s.*
> 
> I am mega impressed by how much people on this forum know about the Holocaust, and how passionately everyone has been arguing the FACTS. I am still fuming but feel in good company


Trolling is one thing, but some topics are out of bounds, this is akin to starting a thread that pedophilia is acceptable.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

History is written by the winner, and the Third Reich lost WW2, so forgive me if I don't believe everything I hear about how bad the Third Reich was.


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> History is written by the winner, and the Third Reich lost WW2, so forgive me if I don't believe everything I hear about how bad the Third Reich was.


Oh so the Jews were the winners so got to write the history....really??


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

banzi said:


> Trolling is one thing, but some topics are out of bounds, this is akin to starting a thread that pedophilia is acceptable.


If you're not allowed to question history then history becomes something holy and religious, that has to believed, not because it's true, but because you'll be punished if you don't.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

banzi said:


> Trolling is one thing, but some topics are out of bounds, this is akin to starting a thread that pedophilia is acceptable.


And i am a sheep. Apparently lol


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

notdorianyates said:


> Oh so the Jews were the winners so got to write the history....really??


You're not the brightest bulb in the box are you? Who won WW2? Was it the people who said they were fighting against people who were killing Jews? Yes is the answer to that question.


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> If you're not allowed to question history then history becomes something holy and religious, that has to believed, not because it's true, but because you'll be punished if you don't.


Absolutely. But questioning history is opinion based on evidence and suppkrted by evidence. Questioning history based on opinion only is dangerous.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> If you're not allowed to question history then history becomes something holy and religious, that has to believed, not because it's true, but because you'll be punished if you don't.


Question things by all means, but to carry on denying something this tragic in the face of overwhelming evidence is distasteful to say the least


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> You're not the brightest bulb in the box are you? Who won WW2? Was it the people who said they were fighting against people who were killing Jews? Yes is the answer to that question.


Did the jewish race declare war on Germany?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

banzi said:


> Did the jewish race declare war on Germany?


Did the Allies claim the Third Reich killed Jews?


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> You're not the brightest bulb in the box are you? Who won WW2? Was it the people who said they were fighting against people who were killing Jews? Yes is the answer to that question.


Oh i don't know about that sweet pea. I reckon i could give you a run for your money. Real history is written by lots of historians. Agood historian is one who reads and accesses them all and reaches a balanced judgement. Saying history is wriften by the winners is just a worn out trope that people who really cant defend or substantiate an arguement use to undermine or dismiss points they cant grasp.

Your point is nonsensical.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> Did the Allies claim the Third Reich killed Jews?


No, they proved it.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

banzi said:


> No, they proved it.


Lots of lies get told in times of war, it's good propaganda to get people to support you. Remember how we went to war against Iraq because they had weapons of mass destruction, and then it turned out that was a lie?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

notdorianyates said:


> Oh i don't know about that sweet pea. I reckon i could give you a run for your money. Real history is written by lots of historians. Agood historian is one who reads and accesses them all and reaches a balanced judgement. Saying history is wriften by the winners is just a worn out trope that people who really cant defend or substantiate an arguement use to undermine or dismiss points they cant grasp.
> 
> Your point is nonsensical.


What you think is evidence can be a lie, people often believe what they want to.


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> What you think is evidence can be a lie, people often believe what they want to.


That's totally true mate. That is precisely why you cross reference the evidence, check its provenance and seek for other evidence. You never have to believe anything mate but it's incumbent on us to support our arguements with balanced facts especially in areas such as the holocaust and recent murders in Paris. Just saying bud.


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> Lots of lies get told in times of war, it's good propaganda to get people to support you. Remember how we went to war against Iraq because they had weapons of mass destruction, and then it turned out that was a lie?


Yes but you can't compare dodgy dossier with the evidence generated for decades after WW2.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> What you think is evidence can be a lie, *people often believe what they want to.*


But maybe don't have time to question, or have been taught not to, or indoctrinated by media.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> Lots of lies get told in times of war, it's good propaganda to get people to support you. Remember how we went to war against Iraq because they had weapons of mass destruction, and then it turned out that was a lie?


Why didnt they just plant some evidence?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Somehow posted this in the wrong thread

View attachment 164524


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/285803-free-speech-double-standards-16.html#post5404353


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Whether you believe the holocaust or not (as many do) it's Delhi's right to believe what he believes. Ha hasn't once said he's a racist/nazi/etc all he is saying is he doesn't believe it happened. He's probably looked at this with evidence for each and made an opinion. I personally believe it did happen but telling someone they're a **** etc for not believing what you believe is wrong , Doesn't add to conversation.


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

benno_2010 said:


> Whether you believe the holocaust or not (as many do) it's Delhi's right to believe what he believes. Ha hasn't once said he's a racist/nazi/etc all he is saying is he doesn't believe it happened. He's probably looked at this with evidence for each and made an opinion. I personally believe it did happen but telling someone they're a **** etc for not believing what you believe is wrong , Doesn't add to conversation.


Yeah it is definitely an enshrined right to believe what you want. But you can't expect to express highly controversial thoroughly dangerous views and not expect to be held to account.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

benno_2010 said:


> Whether you believe the holocaust or not (as many do) it's Delhi's right to believe what he believes. Ha hasn't once said he's a racist/nazi/etc all he is saying is he doesn't believe it happened. *He's probably looked at this with evidence for each and made an opinion.* I personally believe it did happen but telling someone they're a **** etc for not believing what you believe is wrong , Doesn't add to conversation.


Shame he failed to share any of it.


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

notdorianyates said:


> Yeah it is definitely an enshrined right to believe what you want. But you can't expect to express highly controversial thoroughly dangerous views and not expect to be held to account.


Do completely agree which is fair enough mate



banzi said:


> Shame he failed to share any of it.


Well he has given links which back up his views (whether they're right or not)


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Delhi's been delivered the smackdown!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

benno_2010 said:


> Do completely agree which is fair enough mate
> 
> *Well he has given links which back up his views (whether they're right or not)*


The earth is flat.

The Flat Earth Society


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

banzi said:


> The earth is flat.
> 
> The Flat Earth Society


Not going to read it - we all kno there are sites etc on the internet that can back up things people say

All I'm saying is he's allowed his views, he hadn't expressed derogatory views without evidence if what he's said


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

benno_2010 said:


> Not going to read it - we all kno there are sites etc on the internet that can back up things people say
> 
> All I'm saying is he's allowed his views, he hadn't expressed derogatory views without evidence if what he's said


He hasnt provided any evidence, just links to websites with unsubstantiated claims.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

is @Delhi`s claim there were no deaths or no deaths by gas?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

saxondale said:


> is @Delhi`s claim there were no deaths or no deaths by gas?


hes played both cards

Originally none at all, it didnt even happen, then he changed tack and said it was none by gas.

Top tip

Be careful where you go next, his reputation here is in tatters, you dont need any more bad publicity.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Holocaust Educational Resource

Thread end.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

banzi said:


> hes played both cards
> 
> Originally none at all, it didnt even happen, then he changed tack and said it was none by gas.
> 
> ...


me? I was going to mention he used POW camps to try and prove a diet theory last week, I think he`s been doing some very strange reading!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Tasty said:


> Not to be rude but "bollox" to context just shows how basic your argument is, and that you missed the entire point of what I said. The actual racism carried out against white people in this country is tiny - *come back with some facts or proof if you have some*? 30 years ago people were still firebombing black families, 20 years ago Stephen Lawrence was stabbed in a bus stop just for being black - when was the last time that happened here for being white? That's context, you can ignore it but like I said you're ignoring something fundamental to the whole argument.


I've had it, I've got an Indian girlfriend and have had looks and comments off more Indian men than I can remember when I'm out with her in areas with larger Indian populations.

It doesn't bother me, but get yourself in a mixed race relationship and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Smitch said:


> I've had it, I've got an Indian girlfriend and have had looks and comments off more Indian men than I can remember when I'm out with her in areas with larger Indian populations.
> 
> It doesn't bother me, *but get yourself in a mixed race relationship and you'll see what I mean*.


ok....can I borrow your girlfriend?


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

Smitch said:


> I've had it, I've got an Indian girlfriend and have had looks and comments off more Indian men than I can remember when I'm out with her in areas with larger Indian populations.
> 
> It doesn't bother me, but get yourself in a mixed race relationship and you'll see what I mean.


I don't think the arguement is that there is no racism towards white people in the uk (or anywhere else) but that proportionately and unsuprisingly it is less than racism toward non-white brits.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

what on earth have I stumbled in.

The holocaust didn't happen.

If only someone could go back in time and tell my great grandad, that his entire family had just gone on holiday. That they weren't dead. It was just fake media propoganda and they were just hiding


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

simonthepieman said:


> what on earth have I stumbled in.
> 
> The holocaust didn't happen.
> 
> If only someone could go back in time and tell my great grandad, that his entire family had just gone on holiday. That they weren't dead. It was just fake media propoganda and they were just hiding


Thought I'd do a bit of reading up on it myself and found this thread: https://www.stormfront.org/forum/t553062/


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Smitch said:


> Thought I'd do a bit of reading up on it myself and found this thread: https://www.stormfront.org/forum/t553062/


That thread just about sums up the idiocy of the internet.

just read this



> The most compelling evidence for the holocaust being a lie is the fact there were survivors, period.


that is some special kind of stupid, there were survivors so it didn't happen?

People survived Hiroshima, so it didnt happen

People survived the Titanic disaster, so it didnt happen.

Jeez.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

banzi said:


> That thread just about sums up the idiocy of the internet.
> 
> just read this
> 
> ...


I read the first 6 pages.

To be honest I know nothing of the holocaust, the whole thing they say about lack of bodies and industrial sized crematoriums does make you think though, millions of bodies would be a lot to get rid of.

There may well be evidence of all this stuff, but that lot certainly don't seem to think so!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Smitch said:


> I read the first 6 pages.
> 
> To be honest I know nothing of the holocaust, the whole thing they say about lack of bodies and industrial sized crematoriums does make you think though, millions of bodies would be a lot to get rid of.
> 
> There may well be evidence of all this stuff, but that lot certainly don't seem to think so!


Holocaust Educational Resource

Spend some time reading up on there.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm sure many Jews died in WW2, how many I don't know. I do know however that it was the fanatics in the Third Reich and not the soldiers and German civilians who wanted to exterminate Jews, so I don't see why Germans as a people or anyone else other than the fanatics should feel any guilt for that. Imagine if Hitler had said before he rose to power "I will exterminate all the Jews" does anyone in their right mind on this forum think the Germans would have supported that?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

> March 1996
> 
> British Health Secretary announces to the British House of Commons that mad cow disease is "the most likely explanation at present" for "10 cases of CJD in people aged under 42." This is the first time the British government admits BSE could be transmitted to humans in a variant form of CJD. *After this point, 4.5 million cattle are destroyed.*


Thats a lot of cows, each one the same weight as at 3 or 4 malnourished people.

Where are all, the bodies?

And that happened in the space of a few weeks without a single furnace.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

banzi said:


> Thats a lot of cows, each one the same weight as at 3 or 4 malnourished people.
> 
> Where are all, the bodies?
> 
> *And that happened in the space of a few weeks without a single furnace.*


If you say so mate, good luck.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Does God really exist ???

I think He did all those things


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> If you say so mate, good luck.


I dont understand your post?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> If you say so mate, good luck.


A correction to my previous post, it took 30 months , and there was one furnace capable of burning the corpses in Southampton that was only capable of burning 15,000 tonnes a year.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

How to Refute Holocaust Denial | Jewish Virtual Library

another good source of information.


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> I'm sure many Jews died in WW2, how many I don't know. I do know however that it was the fanatics in the Third Reich and not the soldiers and German civilians who wanted to exterminate Jews, so I don't see why Germans as a people or anyone else other than the fanatics should feel any guilt for that. Imagine if Hitler had said before he rose to power "I will exterminate all the Jews" does anyone in their right mind on this forum think the Germans would have supported that?


The people who voted NSDAP yes were fully aware of their anti-semitism and many fully engaged in the 33 boycott and later kristallnacht. Many germans were happy bystanders, impartial witnesses and some were against but too scared to act. Some of course risked all to help.

The bigger question and the one that yiu should be asking and fundamentally frames the reaction to your points is this. Would anybody one hundred years ago have thought the holocaust was possible in liberal germany. The answer is no. In a Russia of pogroms and the Pale, yes. In a France of Dreyfus, yes. In a Germany with a Jewish population of a few hundred thousand, no, no, no.* That's why it is important to research thoroughly and understand the sources before essentially denying these events took place.because if not they happen again. And that is a fact.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

notdorianyates said:


> The people who voted NSDAP yes were fully aware of their anti-semitism and many fully engaged in the 33 boycott and later kristallnacht. Many germans were happy bystanders, impartial witnesses and some were against but too scared to act. Some of course risked all to help.
> 
> The bigger question and the one that yiu should be asking and fundamentally frames the reaction to your points is this. Would anybody one hundred years ago have thought the holocaust was possible in liberal germany. The answer is no. That's why it is important to research thoroughly and understand the sources before essentially denying these events took place.because if not* they happen again. And that is a fact.*


You can't say something that hasn't happened yet is a fact.


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> You can't say something that hasn't happened yet is a fact.


Ehm, well let's see if you are right.

Ww2 and it's mass genocide ended in 45. So...in brief....

Dem Rep Congo

BUrma

El Salvador

Rwanda

Bosnia (Srebrenicia)

Iraq (Kurdish north, Hallabajah, Shia south)

Darfur

Kosovo....

just a few examples of evidence of genocide happening since.


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

AEGIS Trust mate if you want a comprehensive list. I suspect you don't though do you.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Holocaust memorial day posters defaced in east London

Holocaust memorial day posters defaced in east London | UK news | The Guardian

Delhi you don't live in Stratford do you mate?


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

notdorianyates said:


> Ehm, well let's see if you are right.
> 
> Ww2 and it's mass genocide ended in 45. So...in brief....
> 
> ...


Don't forget Indonesia


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

I predict within 10 years there will be civil unrest in this country. Unless something is done to give back our right as white indigenous members of society.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Tasty said:


> Don't forget Indonesia


And Ukraine.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> I predict within 10 years there will be civil unrest in this country. Unless something is done to give back our right as white indigenous members of society.


What is happening in France will happen here in the UK as our immigrant population grows.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

> I predict within 10 years there will be civil unrest in this country. Unless something is done to give back our right as white indigenous members of society.


What rights have we lost as indigenous whites? I can't think of any but I'd be interested to know.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Tasty said:


> What rights have we lost as indigenous whites? I can't think of any but I'd be interested to know.


Some parts of England are no-go areas for whites. Ask some of the people on this forum and they will know about that.


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> And Ukraine.


And Syria.


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> Some parts of England are no-go areas for whites. Ask some of the people on this forum and they will know about that.


Been watching Fox News lately have we? I would really like some actual evidence that this is true because it everyone keeps going on about it lately but with nothing to actually back it up other then 'she said he said in Birmingham there's no go zones'


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

EpicSquats said:


> Some parts of England are no-go areas for whites. Ask some of the people on this forum and they will know about that.


You've been watching too much fox news mate.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

I hope nobody in the press ever picked this thread up because it does nothing for the bb community, just reinforces the meat head stereotype.


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> And Ukraine.


Ah so you visited AEGIS trust


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

PD89 said:


> Been watching Fox News lately have we? I would really like some actual evidence that this is true because it everyone keeps going on about it lately but with nothing to actually back it up other then 'she said he said in Birmingham there's no go zones'


Haha, brilliant, i don't think that guy will be working on 'liberal' Fox for a while!!!


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

Tasty said:


> I hope nobody in the press ever picked this thread up because it does nothing for the bb community, just reinforces the meat head stereotype.


I don't know bro, i think we've acquitted ourselves pretty formidably


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

notdorianyates said:


> Haha, brilliant, i don't think that guy will be working on 'liberal' Fox for a while!!!


He's such a Dooshbag, can't believe he was actually allowed on TV. Only in america!


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

notdorianyates said:


> Haha, brilliant, i don't think that guy will be working on 'liberal' Fox for a while!!!


I don't watch tv.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

notdorianyates said:


> Ah so you visited AEGIS trust


The Holodomor is well known to a lot of people.


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

PD89 said:


> He's such a Dooshbag, can't believe he was actually allowed on TV. Only in america!


Rush Limbaugh for president! But then if then can have Dubbya anything is possible!!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

PD89 said:


> Been watching Fox News lately have we? I would really like some actual evidence that this is true because it everyone keeps going on about it lately but with nothing to actually back it up other then 'she said he said in Birmingham there's no go zones'


I haven't had experience of no go zones, but I have been to Leicester though and been shopping in an entire area with dozens of only Indian shops (only western place was a subway) and was made to feel very unwanted by a lot of Indian men who were also giving my bird dirty looks for being with me.

And before you call me a racist I was there with my Indian girlfriend for her cousins funeral, again I was the only white man there out of a good 150+ attendees.

Now I'm not saying I'm against this, but to say it's not happenings show's a very blinkered and short sighted view of the UK.


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> The Holodomor is well known to a lot of people.


you'd perhaps be surprised. Nevertheless i thought we were talking of genocides post WW2. You are referring to Stalin's 'dizzying' collectivisation fun.


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

notdorianyates said:


> And Syria.


And Burma, Cambodia...


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

PD89 said:


> Been watching Fox News lately have we? I would really like some actual evidence that this is true because it everyone keeps going on about it lately but with nothing to actually back it up other then 'she said he said in Birmingham there's no go zones'


Page Hall in Sheffield.

Eastern europeans hate asians

Asians hate eastern europeans

A lot of asians hate English

A lot of working class English hate both

How do you see this multi cultural society working out as the asian and eastern european populations grow? You think that they're integrating into British society well?


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

dann19900 said:


> Page Hall in Sheffield.
> 
> Eastern europeans hate asians
> 
> ...


They are where I live, everyone gets on fine. Big Eastern European population, and small Asian in the centre of town. Probably because people here aren't as xenophobic so the integration is a lot smoother.


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

dann19900 said:


> Page Hall in Sheffield.
> 
> And a lot of the hatreds you allude to stem from precisely the ignorance evidenced in this thread or from the histories inextricably linked to this same ignorance.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

PD89 said:


> They are where I live, everyone gets on fine. Big Eastern European population, and small Asian in the centre of town. Probably because people here aren't as xenophobic so the integration is a lot smoother.


ok then lol most eastern europeans ive spoke to can't stand them. Been on weekends away in Krakow, Prague, Budapest, Kiev. They fuking hate Asians or Blacks there lol but if you say so you must be right


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Pakistanis don't like blacks and Indians don't like Pakistanis. And before you patronise me and say I'm just repeating what I've heard from some biased news source, I'm actually talking about Indians who have told me they don't like Pakistanis.


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

dann19900 said:


> ok then lol most eastern europeans ive spoke to can't stand them. Been on weekends away in Krakow, Prague, Budapest, Kiev. They fuking hate Asians or Blacks there lol but if you say so you must be right


My dad's married to a polish women, he lives with her mother her sister and partner and two nieces, nicest people you'd ever meet don't hate anyone regardless of colour or background, I don't know who you associate with but id suggest finding new friends.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

PD89 said:


> My dad's married to a polish women, he lives with her mother her sister and partner and two nieces, nicest people you'd ever meet don't hate anyone regardless of colour or background, I don't know who you associate with but id suggest finding new friends.


haha ok. Think you'll find its a fact that the majority of eastern europeans are openly racist but if your dads married a nice polish woman then I must be making it all up


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> What is happening in France will happen here in the UK as our immigrant population grows.


There will come a time where people will think why didn't we listen to all these groups that protest and get hated on.


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> Pakistanis don't like blacks and Indians don't like Pakistanis. And before you patronise me and say I'm just repeating what I've heard from some biased news source, I'm actually talking about Indians who have told me they don't like Pakistanis.


you're right. But you need to ask why.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

FelonE said:


> There will come a time where people will think why didn't we listen to all these groups that protest and get hated on.


Yeah it will be too late by then, I have just accepted that England will be fvcked by the time I'm an old man. It will be in a terrible state with Muslim terrorism, Muslim controlled towns and cities, violent conflict between different ethnic groups. I might be living somewhere else by then hopefully anyway. I can't help a country of people who refuse to help themselves so what's the point?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> Yeah it will be too late by then, I have just accepted that England will be fvcked by the time I'm an old man. It will be in a terrible state with Muslim terrorism, Muslim controlled towns and cities, violent conflict between different ethnic groups. I might be living somewhere else by then hopefully anyway. I can't help a country of people who refuse to help themselves so what's the point?


We're so worried about offending people that we allow hate preachers to preach in England about killing the English,wtf. These far right groups(granted there are some racist members) are the only ones who have the balls to say what needs to be said. I agree with alot of what they say, am I racist for doing that?


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> Yeah it will be too late by then, I have just accepted that England will be fvcked by the time I'm an old man. It will be in a terrible state with Muslim terrorism, Muslim controlled towns and cities, violent conflict between different ethnic groups. I might be living somewhere else by then hopefully anyway. I can't help a country of people who refuse to help themselves so what's the point?


Ah fear not. Your fear is irrational racist, xenophobic ignorance. You'll be just fine. It's those who have to listen to your diatribe that i worry about.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

notdorianyates said:


> Ah fear not. Your fear is irrational racist, xenophobic ignorance. You'll be just fine. It's those who have to listen to your diatribe that i worry about.


My fear is irrational, racist and xenophobic? Looks like you want more Muslims and immigrants in England and I don't. I won't shut up because you don't like my opinion. I know lots of people agree with me too.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

dann19900 said:


> Page Hall in Sheffield.
> 
> ?


plus 1 - daily fights between Eastern Europeans and Asians but then across town we have Asian youth stoning cars driven by white families,

what you see on the news is very much a watered down version of the situation here.


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> My fear is irrational, racist and xenophobic? Looks like you want more Muslims and immigrants in England and I don't. I won't shut up because you don't like my opinion. I know lots of people agree with me too.


Well if ae close the borders do we stop those pesky muslims? You know the ones born here? Or the ones who convert here? I guess you'll want to deport all them? Or other plans for resident immigrants and muslims? Again check out the Wanasee conference minutes for ideas. You know people who agree with you? You do surprise me.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

notdorianyates said:


> Well if ae close the borders do we stop those pesky muslims? You know the ones born here? Or the ones who convert here? I guess you'll want to deport all them? Or other plans for resident immigrants and muslims? Again check out the Wanasee conference minutes for ideas. You know people who agree with you? You do surprise me.


Like I say, I'll be gone so....


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> Like I say, I'll be gone so....


Gone?


----------



## AleisterCrowley (Jul 28, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> Pakistanis don't like blacks and Indians don't like Pakistanis. And before you patronise me and say I'm just repeating what I've heard from some biased news source, I'm actually talking about Indians who have told me they don't like Pakistanis.


It was the indians that first warned us not to let the pakis in when they first came in the 50's.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

saxondale said:


> plus 1 - daily fights between Eastern Europeans and Asians but then across town we have Asian youth stoning cars driven by white families,
> 
> what you see on the news is very much a watered down version of the situation here.


I was seeing a girl there 3-4 years ago before the eastern europeans moved in. She'd split up with her ex and got given a council house there. Got called a slut every time she went out lol. I was down there for 2-3 days, got kicked off at every single time we went out. Gave a take away guy a scottish bank note and he thought it was fake, threatened to come back and stab me if his boss didn't like it lol.

She told the council she wanted somewhere else because it was full of asians and they called her racist lol, I ended up paying for her to go somewhere else it was that bad. Wasn't even a serious relationship


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

PD89 said:


> Been watching Fox News lately have we? I would really like some actual evidence that this is true because it everyone keeps going on about it lately but with nothing to actually back it up other then 'she said he said in Birmingham there's no go zones'


I`ll tell you how it is - one of my jobs is to go silence alarms that are ringing all night long, we meet the council noise officer and they authorize us to disable the system, I was on the scene the day the pizza guy got stabbed to death silencing a "run away" (as we call them) on the block of flats he had delivered to so the police could set up the investigation.

We go everywhere at all times of night into some horrible nasty places but there are only two or three postcodes where the council officer brings a police officer with them and we all meet up somewhere else first.

can you guess?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

notdorianyates said:


> Well if ae close the borders do we stop those pesky muslims? You know the ones born here? Or the ones who convert here? I guess you'll want to deport all them? Or other plans for resident immigrants and muslims? Again check out the Wanasee conference minutes for ideas. You know people who agree with you? You do surprise me.


I'm not fussed what race or religion someone is, but the sorry fact is that England is full and our public services are struggling as it is.

Realistically immigration needs to be seriously tightened up, and run in a way much like it is in Australia whereby if you can't offer something to the country then you're not getting in.

I like living in a multicultural society, but there's just too many people here already.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

notdorianyates said:


> Gone?


Living somewhere else so the English can live in the bed they made for themselves.


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> Living somewhere else so the English can live in the bed they made for themselves.


Do you not think that you might end up surrounded by....gulp....foreigners??


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

Smitch said:


> I'm not fussed what race or religion someone is, but the sorry fact is that England is full and our public services are struggling as it is.
> 
> Realistically immigration needs to be seriously tightened up, and run in a way much like it is in Australia whereby if you can't offer something to the country then you're not getting in.
> 
> I like living in a multicultural society, but there's just too many people here already.


I wouldn't argue England is full. Certainly the public services are stretched.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

notdorianyates said:


> Do you not think that you might end up surrounded by....gulp....foreigners??


Don't worry about that.


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> Don't worry about that.


Wonderfully ironic you want to be an immigrant to another country.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

notdorianyates said:


> Wonderfully ironic you want to be an immigrant to another country.


Let me ask you this, would England still be England if you replaced every single person who lived there with an immigrant from Nigeria?


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

PD89 said:


> They are where I live, everyone gets on fine. Big Eastern European population, and small Asian in the centre of town. Probably because people here aren't as xenophobic so the integration is a lot smoother.


It's absolutely fine in London wherever I go. My area is predominately Turkish (in terms of the immigrant community, not overall), with Greek Cypriot and a bit further up the road Albanian, further east more Caribbean and Nigerian communities. Very little racial tension at all. In fact the kids are more concerned with your postcode than your ethnic heritage when it comes to segregation.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

notdorianyates said:


> I wouldn't argue England is full. Certainly the public services are stretched.


If the proven economic benefit provided by immigration was pumped back into public services it wouldn't be an issue - I argue actually there would be less racial tension too. If the government took the extra money that immigration has produced and used it to balance out the system people would have a lot less to complain about.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

notdorianyates said:


> *I wouldn't argue England is full.* Certainly the public services are stretched.


Come and spend a day in Central london. 

And this is the problem, of course there's loads of unused space in the UK but all the immigrants want to live in the big cities as there is lots of unskilled labour jobs that they can do, they don't want to live in the back of beyond, and if they did then there isn't the jobs to support them so it's the good old benefits system that supports them.

I don't pretend to have the answers, but what we've been doing isn't working and needs fixing ASAP, so one of the major parties needs to something quick or we will end up with a load of far right nutters running the country.


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> Let me ask you this, would England still be England if you replaced every single person who lived there with an immigrant from Nigeria?


What geo-politically? Linguistically? Geographically? Culturally?

I'll tell you this much, if there was a boat load of Nigerians, babies, pregnant women, kids and adults who had miraculously escaped the marauding Boko Haram and didn't therefore suffer the fate of those in Baga, i would be bloody delighted. Because if my daughter had to escape rape, murder or torture, I'd sure hope there was a mature, civilised culture like that of my grandfather and father to shelter them.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Smitch said:


> Come and spend a day in Central london.
> 
> And this is the problem, of course there's loads of unused space in the UK but all the immigrants want to live in the big cities as there is lots of unskilled labour jobs that they can do, they don't want to live in the back of beyond, and if they did then there isn't the jobs to support them so it's the good old benefits system that supports them.
> 
> I don't pretend to have the answers, but what we've been doing isn't working and needs fixing ASAP, so one of the major parties needs to something quick or we will end up with a load of far right nutters running the country.


I live just outside a major city (8 miles) and can go for a walk and not see another person for an hour, I can see for miles, there is loads of room.


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

Smitch said:


> Come and spend a day in Central london.
> 
> And this is the problem, of course there's loads of unused space in the UK but all the immigrants want to live in the big cities as there is lots of unskilled labour jobs that they can do, they don't want to live in the back of beyond, and if they did then there isn't the jobs to support them so it's the good old benefits system that supports them.
> 
> I don't pretend to have the answers, but what we've been doing isn't working and needs fixing ASAP, so one of the major parties needs to something quick or we will end up with a load of far right nutters running the country.


Well there are a myriad reasons immigrant communities gravitate to certain areas- usually because of safety proferred from existing communities.

However, not many people of any political hue or intelligence argue for untrammelled unrestricted immigration.


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

banzi said:


> I live just outside a major city (8 miles) and can go for a walk and not see another person for an hour, I can see for miles, there is loads of room.


True. About 10% of the UK is built-on or otherwise urbanised!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

notdorianyates said:


> True. About 10% of the UK is built-on or otherwise urbanised!


Scotland and Northumberland is a wasteland. 

Aliens could have landed and flew off again thinking the planet was uninhabited.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

notdorianyates said:


> What geo-politically? Linguistically? Geographically? Culturally?


A simple yes or no will do.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

notdorianyates said:


> However, not many people of any political hue or intelligence argue for untrammelled unrestricted immigration.


any wanting to stay in the EU do lol, its 1 of the rules


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

dann19900 said:


> I was seeing a girl there 3-4 years ago before the eastern europeans moved in. She'd split up with her ex and got given a council house there. Got called a slut every time she went out lol. I was down there for 2-3 days, got kicked off at every single time we went out. Gave a take away guy a scottish bank note and he thought it was fake, threatened to come back and stab me if his boss didn't like it lol.
> 
> She told the council she wanted somewhere else because it was full of asians and they called her racist lol, I ended up paying for her to go somewhere else it was that bad. Wasn't even a serious relationship


I'm sure many Asian and Black people have had worse experiences in majority white areas when they've gone there or lived there, speak to any Asian or Black person over 40 who remembers the skinheads etc and they'll tell ya what they went through and what they had to put up with.

I remember seeing an interview with a high ranking policeman from the early 80's who said he didn't have a problem with his officers using terms like "black b'stard" imagine being a Asian or Afro-Caribbean etc knowing that even the people that are supposed to protect you are racist


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

12 gauge said:


> I'm sure many Asian and Black people have had worse experiences in majority white areas when they've gone there or lived there, speak to any Asian or Black person over 40 who remembers the skinheads etc and they'll tell ya what they went through and what they had to put up with.
> 
> I remember seeing an interview with a high ranking policeman from the early 80's who said he didn't have a problem with his officers using terms like "black b'stard" imagine being a Asian or Afro-Caribbean etc knowing that even the people that are supposed to protect you are racist


If white police officers can be racist then non-white officers can be racist as well.


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

dann19900 said:


> any wanting to stay in the EU do lol, its 1 of the rules


Well that works both ways. Is likely for good or ill to be altetered and in fact immigrants from the EU are far less likely proportionately to claim benefits than either non-EU migrants or British passport holders


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

12 gauge said:


> I'm sure many Asian and Black people have had worse experiences in majority white areas when they've gone there or lived there, speak to any Asian or Black person over 40 who remembers the skinheads etc and they'll tell ya what they went through and what they had to put up with.
> 
> I remember seeing an interview with a high ranking policeman from the early 80's who said he didn't have a problem with his officers using terms like "black b'stard" imagine being a Asian or Afro-Caribbean etc knowing that even the people that are supposed to protect you are racist


from experience, the white no-go areas are small, well known and looked down on by the rest of the community - the immigrant no go areas are larger, more defined and encouraged by local community leaders.

different things mate


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

12 gauge said:


> I'm sure many Asian and Black people have had worse experiences in majority white areas when they've gone there or lived there, speak to any Asian or Black person over 40 who remembers the skinheads etc and they'll tell ya what they went through and what they had to put up with.
> 
> I remember seeing an interview with a high ranking policeman from the early 80's who said he didn't have a problem with his officers using terms like "black b'stard" imagine being a Asian or Afro-Caribbean etc knowing that even the people that are supposed to protect you are racist


Yep, that was an interview with the Chief of Police! He could not understand jow it could be in any way offensive! Amazing.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Wheres @ Tonks007 the big lovely muslim bastard, started a thread like this then just sat back hoping the sh1t would hit the fan no doubt


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

12 gauge said:


> I'm sure many Asian and Black people have had worse experiences in majority white areas when they've gone there or lived there, speak to any Asian or Black person over 40 who remembers the skinheads etc and they'll tell ya what they went through and what they had to put up with.
> 
> I remember seeing an interview with a high ranking policeman from the early 80's who said he didn't have a problem with his officers using terms like "black b'stard" imagine being a Asian or Afro-Caribbean etc knowing that even the people that are supposed to protect you are racist


what the fuk has this got to do with anything? Were not in the 80s ffs. These little gems of arguments crack me up, same as the 'oh Britain was big bullies in the past so its ok for muslims to try take over'. Nice point other than we still could bully all these little countries, either grow up and both be nice civillised countries or not


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

notdorianyates said:


> Well that works both ways. Is likely for good or ill to be altetered and in fact immigrants from the EU are far less likely proportionately to claim benefits than either non-EU migrants or British passport holders


works both ways? Oh yes I'm so glad I have the opportunity to move to Bulgaria, Romania or Poland. I was just answering your point which was clearly wrong anyway. Like i always end up saying your 2nd point is completely irrelevant because no1 is saying to never let immigrants in, just not the scummy ones


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

EpicSquats said:


> If white police officers can be racist then non-white officers can be racist as well.


Yes, and I doubt there is that much racism in the police force nowadays but looking at it from a historical perspective things must have been hard for ethnic minorities back then, it was the 60's and 70's that saw the first wave of mass immigration to the U.K and there was turmoil as communities adjusted and for the first time got used to the idea of living with people of a different ethnicity, it seems that there has been another wave of immigration over the past 15 years or so from both within and outside the EU and once again its stirred a whole host of emotions among the natives.


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

dann19900 said:


> works both ways? Oh yes I'm so glad I have the opportunity to move to Bulgaria, Romania or Poland. I was just answering your point which was clearly wrong anyway. Like i always end up saying your 2nd point is completely irrelevant because no1 is saying to never let immigrants in, just not the scummy ones


I don't know where to begin. I am unsure about the latter half of your post as it is a bit rambling.

You could move to france or germany mate. Both much richer than us.


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

dann19900 said:


> what the fuk has this got to do with anything? Were not in the 80s ffs. These little gems of arguments crack me up, same as the 'oh Britain was big bullies in the past so its ok for muslims to try take over'. Nice point other than we still could bully all these little countries, either grow up and both be nice civillised countries or not


We still do bully 'these' countries. IMF. World Bank. Tariffs. Culturally. Militarily.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

notdorianyates said:


> I don't know where to begin. I am unsure about the latter half of your post as it is a bit rambling.
> 
> You could move to france or germany mate. Both much richer than us.


yeah so lets kick the others out of the 'free movement' thing because it only works one way, glad you agree. Point was you were insinuating that because they're supposedly less likely to claim benefits its ok to let them all in. I'm saying if we stop letting them all in then they'll be even less likely to claim benefits


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

banzi said:


> A New Document on the Deportation and Murder of Jews during "Einsatz Reinhardt" 1942


Hi everyone  @banzi

I am back, good to see the rational, liberal, diverse, free thinking, open minded community have missed me.

Before I go into your EVIDENCE posted above I would like point out that absence from the forum does not mean I am hiding, it simply means I have a life out with the internet so if I don't post for a few hours please try and contain yourselves.

Secondly, far from my reputation being ruined or being "smack-downed" or any other insults you can throw at me let me just say this....NOTHING you can say will ever damage my reputation and far from being in tatters I would suggest it is now being elevated as someone who will single handed stand up to mob rule and who will take a rational, objective look at the world and use evidence rather than opinion to condemn, convict and judge people.

Please also don't think I am alone in this thread, I have had numerous contacts supporting not the case but my approach to finding the truth. I realised from the first post what type of responses I would get and what type of people it would attract. I make no apologies for having the balls to discuss a topic so emotive. My reasons for doing so are not because am a Nazi (funnily enough the responses on here from some have been very militant and in common with Nazi ideology), neither am I anti Semitic. In fact I have much respect and affiliation with the Jewish faith. No, my reasons for debating such a topic is that I have examined some articles that scientifically bring into question the common belief history. And due to my nature I find this interesting and seek the TRUTH. In addition to the truth I believe we all have a right to know as this is considered one of mankind biggest points in history.

Never once have said that if presented with counter argument backed by reliable evidence would I not withdraw my case. I am (unlike most) willing to listen to both sides of the argument and I am capable (unlike most) to examine with an open, unbiased mind.

OK now onto your EVIDENCE...

Your SINGLE piece of evidence that you have obtained over the previous few days to PROVE that there was a genocidal program in place within Nazi Germany which culminated in the death of 6 million people comes down to the link posted (I included above).

Firstly, may I congratulate you on evolving from YouTube, you have went up a step and actually provided something official and tangible. Well done on that. However, it has some elements I would like to draw your attention to:

1. The actual document is a translation of intercepted communications, the interception is NOT complete so to be used as evidence in almost any court in the land would be questioned

2. From what was translated is it acknowledged to possibly be inaccurate translation. It is not verified accurate.again in any court in the land the integrity and reliability of data would be questioned

3. The communications are not one subject and were sent entirely separate from each other. Drawing a conclusion that they are linked is unsubstantiated and again that notion would be thrown out of court in seconds

4. From the content of the first communication it speaks only of arrivals to various camps before December 31st. Nothing in that communication would be or is incriminating, so the first communication would be deemed as having no evidential relevance in any court. It would be perfectly acceptable to register people arriving at camps in this way. In fact it demonstrates good housekeeping and book taking

5. The second communication does not mention anywhere about the numbers involved having anything to do with human traffic or indeed anything related to anything about death or genocide. They could be numbers of bags of rice, numbers of bricks laid, numbers of hours worked. There is nothing of substance in the document to suggest anything. To do so is complete conjecture and is completely unsubstantiated. Again ANY court in the land would have it thrown out.

But lets not stop there, as even in the link you posted it CLEARLY states that the document PROVES nothing, it is speculation and nothing more.

So back to the internet search for you kiddy, case dismissed. As I have said previously, come back when you have REAL evidence. Until you do may I suggest your reputation is on the line and currently in tatters.

@Misspinky

Ah good ole misspiggy opening her trap again about subjects she knows f all about. Ok so the British troops dug the mass graves did they (tee hee), can you answer me these two very simple question then:

1. If we dug them, how have we managed to forget where we did them? Lol right lads just dig a hole somewhere and chuck em in...

2. The crucial bit here. Do you realise that UK troops were NO WHERE near the camps in the final days of the war, neither were they for some time after. Auschwitz fell under RUSSIAN authority. We were no where near it you fool.

Please stop posting pink as you clearly know nothing of which you speak.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

dann19900 said:


> yeah so lets kick the others out of the 'free movement' thing because it only works one way, glad you agree. Point was you were insinuating that because they're supposedly less likely to claim benefits its ok to let them all in. I'm saying if we stop letting them all in then they'll be even less likely to claim benefits


We need benefit claimants here, it keeps the people at the Benefits Agency in jobs, if we had no one claiming benefits they would all be unemployed.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

dann19900 said:


> what the fuk has this got to do with anything? Were not in the 80s ffs. These little gems of arguments crack me up, same as the 'oh Britain was big bullies in the past so its ok for muslims to try take over'. Nice point other than we still could bully all these little countries, either grow up and both be nice civillised countries or not


You cant isolate the present from the very recent past, things have a context, young people from ethnic minorities who experienced their parents being racially abused or even attacked as children might unfortunately harbour ill feelings toward those whom they perceive to be of the same ethnic background as their former tormentors. That in no way excuses their hostile behaviour but it goes someway towards understanding the reasoning behind it.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

banzi said:


> We need benefit claimants here, it keeps the people at the Benefits Agency in jobs, if we had no one claiming benefits they would all be unemployed.


lol don't think so


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

12 gauge said:


> You cant isolate the present from the very recent past, things have a context, young people from ethnic minorities who experienced their parents being racially abused or even attacked as children might unfortunately harbour ill feelings toward those whom they perceive to be of the same ethnic background as their former tormentors. That in no way excuses their hostile behaviour but it goes someway towards understanding the reasoning behind it.


so move somewhere else and don't live in a country where you hate the indigenous population lol


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

Delhi said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I am back, good to see the rational, liberal, diverse, free thinking, open minded community have missed me.
> 
> ...


It has been a while. What is it specifically you would like proving? so we can assist your quest for knowledge.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

saxondale said:


> from experience, the white no-go areas are small, well known and looked down on by the rest of the community - the immigrant no go areas are larger, more defined and encouraged by local community leaders.
> 
> different things mate


Give us some examples of community leaders who have encouraged no go areas for whites.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

dann19900 said:


> so move somewhere else and don't live in a country where you hate the indigenous population lol


Or carve out your own little enclave and live a parallel existence?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Delhi said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I am back, good to see the rational, liberal, diverse, free thinking, open minded community have missed me.
> 
> ...


Just skimmed that

So, did it happen or didnt it?

You need to clear this up because at the moment no one knows where you stand, you said it didn't happen full stop now you want to argue gassing and numbers.

Hang on, whats this?



Delhi said:


> I am not nit picking nor wishing to start a debate but I need to assure you fat has nothing to do with genetics.
> 
> I can give you an awful but very clear example of this...
> 
> ...


A concentration camp, what, I dont understand.


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

dann19900 said:


> yeah so lets kick the others out of the 'free movement' thing because it only works one way, glad you agree. Point was you were insinuating that because they're supposedly less likely to claim benefits its ok to let them all in. I'm saying if we stop letting them all in then they'll be even less likely to claim benefits


I see. Ehm. Ok. Political consensus is patently swinging towards a tightening. Not an signal of agreement. A factual statement.

No insinuation. A reflection of a reality.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

12 gauge said:


> Or carve out your own little enclave and live a parallel existence?


well that does seem the muslim way lol. But personally I'd move back to a Muslim country if I was in that situation. I guess unfortunately they can't claim benefits or get a job in any of the great muslim countries though so they prefer to stay here and leech off our economy whilst thinking were scum


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

dann19900 said:


> well that does seem the muslim way lol. But personally I'd move back to a Muslim country if I was in that situation. I guess unfortunately they can't claim benefits or get a job in any of the great muslim countries though so they prefer to stay here and leech off our economy whilst thinking were scum


All immigrant minorities tend to live in communities where they are among people of a similar background, and many Asian and Black people were born here so this is the only home they know.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

> 1. The actual document is a translation of intercepted communications, the interception is NOT complete so to be used as evidence in almost any court in the land would be questioned
> 
> 2. From what was translated is it acknowledged to possibly be inaccurate translation. It is not verified accurate.again in any court in the land the integrity and reliability of data would be questioned
> 
> ...


Summary of the document



> The radio telegram should be seen as an extremely condensed balance sheet of Einsatz Reinhardt for 1942 that was subsequendy integrated into the overall Korherr Report, though the Korherr Report left out die numbers for each camp. *Now, for the first time we know precisely how many Jews, according to Nazi officials, were sent to each of the Reinhardt death camps by the end of 1942 We know that Hofle's total sum of killings, reflected in Korherr s report, almost certainly was conveyed via Eich- mann, Korherr, and Himmler to Hider himself.* A short document nearly sixty years old that survives only in British records of World War II can still teach us much about the Holocaust and lead us to address some unresolved issues It is potent evidence of why governments should release intelligence records related to die war and die Holo- caust.


Where in the document does it say it proves nothing?


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

12 gauge said:


> All immigrant minorities tend to live in communities where they are among people of a similar background, and many Asian and Black people were born here so this is the only home they know.


yeah i know thats why I find 'multicultural society' quite funny, not really that atall is it lol. Literally can't put into words how mad I find it thats the areas where white people are called scum in England. I think theres a lot of Asians who don't really see Britain as home, just somewhere they can get a decent job (hence living in areas with other Asians) but doubt we'll agree on it


----------



## mig8888 (Jul 27, 2010)

12 gauge said:


> All immigrant minorities tend to live in communities where they are among people of a similar background, and many Asian and Black people were born here so this is the only home they know.


It is a real shame many of the young Asian community do not see Britain as their home.


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

12 gauge said:


> All immigrant minorities tend to live in communities where they are among people of a similar background, and many Asian and Black people were born here so this is the only home they know.


Yep.actually made this point a while ago but fell on deaf ears. What d'ya know!!!


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

12 gauge said:


> All immigrant minorities tend to live in communities where they are among people of a similar background, and many Asian and Black people were born here so this is the only home they know.


Even still most still have links back to there native home ground. If they dislike this place so bad why don't they fcuk off over there?


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

dann19900 said:


> yeah i know thats why I find 'multicultural society' quite funny, not really that atall is it lol. Literally can't put into words how mad I find it thats the areas where white people are called scum in England. I think theres a lot of Asians who don't really see Britain as home, just somewhere they can get a decent job (hence living in areas with other Asians) but doubt we'll agree on it


No you're right, many British Asians do have issues with this country. But some of those issues are with the little englander prejudices they encounter.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

notdorianyates said:


> No you're right, many British Asians do have issues with this country. But some of those issues are with the little englander prejudices they encounter.


they`re way more insular than the English mate, unless your "in" you really are not part of their plans


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

banzi said:


> Summary of the document
> 
> Where in the document does it say it proves nothing?


Same old bull from you. Always dodging the question and wriggling like a snake.

Concentration camps existed yes, they existed on all sides.

Did gassing occur... no evidence to support thôgh I am waiting on you providing it

Did genocide occur...no evidence to support other than testimony and evidence obtained under torture

Didpeople die in concentration camps... yes, definitely from malnutrition disease and other natural cases

Was anyone executed in camps...amost certainly, it was a war illegal executions have and continue to happen in all conflicts

Was there a programme of execution... no evidence to support it.

Stop wriggling like a child. Discuss topics like an adult, you try diversionary tactics every other post cause you can prove nothing. Never not once have I changed my mind or stance on any of the above, I am willing to however if you can prove otherwise, which you cant. So to try and save face you dodge the question and divert.

The comments are right under the second communication. I will post in a min. Your evidence even states it is not proof. Mayi suggesting future you read before you post lol


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

notdorianyates said:


> No you're right, many British Asians do have issues with this country. But some of those issues are with the little englander prejudices they encounter.


so maybe if they don't like this country they could move back to Asia?? Sorry if thats a racist idea, I know it is a bit of a wild one lol


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

saxondale said:


> they`re way more insular than the English mate, unless your "in" you really are not part of their plans


Still waiting for you to provide details of community leaders who have encouraged "no go areas"


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Delhi said:


> Same old bull from you. Always dodging the question and wriggling like a snake.
> 
> Concentration camps existed yes, they existed on all sides.
> 
> ...


you have one good point in there mate but spoil it with all the other total bollox, shame, could have taken time to explain it to a listening audience.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

12 gauge said:


> Still waiting for you to provide details of community leaders who have encouraged "no go areas"


really, I missed that - when did you ask?

knock yourself out mate, somewhere in the hundreds of threads daily about it is a direct quote or two from community leaders

Sheffield Forum - Search Results


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

saxondale said:


> really, I missed that - when did you ask?
> 
> knock yourself out mate, somewhere in the hundreds of threads daily about it is a direct quote or two from community leaders
> 
> Sheffield Forum - Search Results


I'll take that to mean you can't provide any evidence for what you said then.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

12 gauge said:


> I'll take that to mean you can't provide any evidence for what you said then.


you have a look mate, I`ll help you out with any big words you don`t understand but I`m not going to do the job for you.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

saxondale said:


> you have a look mate, I`ll help you out with any big words you don`t understand but I`m not going to do the job for you.





12 gauge said:


> I'll take that to mean you can't provide any evidence for what you said then.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Just don't bite sax. This muzzie will get you banned quicker then you can say Bradford


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

Two huge debates here.

Immigration one and holocaust. Should be two different threads and not conflated here. Not doing either justice this skipping around.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

PLauGE said:


> Just don't bite sax. This muzzie will get you banned quicker then you can say Bradford


he should be on about page 12 by now, keep him busy and quite


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

notdorianyates said:


> Two huge debates here.
> 
> Immigration one and holocaust. Should be two different threads and not conflated here. Not doing either justice this skipping around.


deffo agreed


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

notdorianyates said:


> Two huge debates here.
> 
> Immigration one and holocaust. Should be two different threads and not conflated here. Not doing either justice this skipping around.


Agreed, I will wait for a mod to split the threads.

Delhi can wait.


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

PLauGE said:


> Just don't bite sax. This muzzie will get you banned quicker then you can say Bradford


Muzzie?? Come on, seriously. As heated as this debate has been, and with serious substantive differences, it hasn't deteriorated into name calling.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

notdorianyates said:


> Muzzie?? Come on, seriously. As heated as this debate has been, and with serious substantive differences, it hasn't deteriorated into name calling.


Apologies I'm clueless on what to call them. I'll stick with Muslims surely that's cool


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

> Did gassing occur... no evidence to support thôgh I am waiting on you providing it


Auschwitz: Zyklon B



> Did genocide occur...no evidence to support other than testimony and evidence obtained under torture


Dr. Miklos Nyiszli, an eyewitness from Auschwitz

Dr. Miklos Nyiszli wasnt tortured.



> Did people die in concentration camps... yes, definitely from malnutrition disease and other natural cases


Not contested



> Was anyone executed in camps...amost certainly, it was a war illegal executions have and continue to happen in all conflicts


Not Contested



> Was there a programme of execution... no evidence to support it


.

So in the line above you admit executions existed yet they were not programmed, are you suggesting people were just shot on a whim?

This looks pretty well organised, do you think the soldiers were ordered to do this or just did it off their own backs?






Read this , it is the plan of the Final Solution.

The History Place - Holocaust Timeline: The Wannsee Conference


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

12 gauge said:


> Give us some examples of community leaders who have encouraged no go areas for whites.


found it @12 gauge - have you had time to read the threads i linked you to yet?


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

saxondale said:


> found it @12 gauge - have you had time to read the threads i linked you to yet?


The onus is on you to prove what you alleged, I'm not gonna go trawling through endless material to find it.

So until you can prove your claim, I'll take it you were talking crap


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

12 gauge said:


> The onus is on you to prove what you alleged, I'm not gonna go trawling through endless material to find it.
> 
> So until you can prove your claim, I'll take it you were talking crap


I`ve given you the tools mate, it`as upto you to learn how to use them, we can`t keep spoon feeding you.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

saxondale said:


> I`ve given you the tools mate, it`as upto you to learn how to use them, we can`t keep spoon feeding you.


Let me know if you manage to prove you ain't full of it.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Regardless as to what topic, feeling, concern, emotion, belief or evidence that has been relayed in this thread.....

The only UK-M victory will reside in whomever's corner that gets the final say between Banzi or Dehli.

Either Mingster or Pscarb will deliver the final smack down and victory, inadvertently, when locking the thread


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

12 gauge said:


> Let me know if you manage to prove you ain't full of it.


have you not worked it out yet?

blooming strange your getting so upset about comments allegadly made by Roma community leaders.

oh wait, you thought I was talking about bloody Muslims!

just as prejudiced as the rest of us arn`t you mate?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

PLauGE said:


> Just don't bite sax. This muzzie will get you banned quicker then you can say Bradford


We can live n hope!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> We can live n hope!


is any need for that?

is your life so empty now your kids wont talk to you that you have to try and pick fights on the internet to feel loved?

and before you or your girlfriend go bleating to the mods as you always do, look who threw the first stone (nothing EVER changes)


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

saxondale said:


> have you not worked it out yet?


Oh is that how it works, you make unsubstantiated claims and people have to "work out" what you mean?



> blooming strange your getting so upset about comments allegadly made by Roma community leaders.


I'm not upset in the slightest, I've asked you to provide proof for your claim, thus far you have failed to do so.



> oh wait, you thought I was talking about bloody Muslims!


Its apparent you're the one who is upset because I've asked you to back your allegation, why is that?



> just as prejudiced as the rest of us arn`t you mate?


Speak for yourself, I'm not prejudiced against anyone.

Now prove what you said if you can.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

banzi said:


> Auschwitz: Zyklon B
> 
> Dr. Miklos Nyiszli, an eyewitness from Auschwitz
> 
> ...


WhereS the bodies. People are shot in pow camps in nearly every war that's ever gone down. Apart from statements and estimates iv seen very little proof it was on the scale we have been lead to believe it was


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

gycraig said:


> WhereS the bodies. People are shot in pow camps in nearly every war that's ever gone down. Apart from statements and estimates iv seen very little proof it was on the scale we have been lead to believe it was


Im not going to argue numbers, its a pointless exercise.


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

banzi said:


> Scotland and Northumberland is a wasteland.
> 
> Aliens could have landed and flew off again thinking the planet was uninhabited.


^^^^^

no mate....

don't know about Northumberland,but...

them buckfast drinking,deep fried mars bar eating Jocks,would have stripped their space ships and sold them for scrap,to buy more of the afore mentioned Scottish goodies :lol:

it's not as baron as you think up here mate,not since we discovered the wheel and the interweb,oh and fire :whistling:

cheers shaun


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

12 gauge said:


> Oh is that how it works, you make unsubstantiated claims and people have to "work out" what you mean?
> 
> I'm not upset in the slightest, I've asked you to provide proof for your claim, thus far you have failed to do so.
> 
> ...


touched a nerve that didn`t it - tell you what, next time I`m stood in the middle of two waring groups on the street - I`ll take minutes so I can relay the exact comments back to you? that do?

meanwhile keep assuming everyones talking about Muslims.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

There's is one or two aliens here in Northumberland probably illegally. :whistling:


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

banzi said:


> Im not going to argue numbers, its a pointless exercise.


Why? I thought the amount of Jews killed in WW2 was important?


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

saxondale said:


> is any need for that?
> 
> is your life so empty now your kids wont talk to you that you have to try and pick fights on the internet to feel loved?
> 
> and before you or your girlfriend go bleating to the mods as you always do, look who threw the first stone (nothing EVER changes)


Don't know the situation you're talking about mate but is this not a bit personal? Chill out it's the internet!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> Why? I thought the amount of Jews killed in WW2 was important?


Why, do you think 1 million wasn't enough?

Im not concerned with how many, one person starved , tortured or gassed to death was too many.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

banzi said:


> Why, do you think 1 million wasn't enough?
> 
> Im not concerned with how many, one person starved , tortured or gassed to death was too many.


So if it was only 1 Jew and not 6 million you think that wouldn't make a difference? The number is clearly very important to some people. If you were in Germany and said only a couple of Jews died in WW2 and not millions, you could go to prison.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> So if it was only 1 Jew and not 6 million you think that wouldn't make a difference? *The number is clearly very important to some people*. If you were in Germany and said only a couple of Jews died in WW2 and not millions, you could go to prison.


Very important indeed if you were one of them.

The number isnt important to me, it was however considerably more than one.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

saxondale said:


> is any need for that?
> 
> is your life so empty now your kids wont talk to you that you have to try and pick fights on the internet to feel loved?
> 
> and before you or your girlfriend go bleating to the mods as you always do, look who threw the first stone (nothing EVER changes)


Banter sax....banter u lost urs not my fault. Kids? I only have one that can speak and we do...all the way from Iraq! The little one dosnt speak yet. Girlfriend havnt had one in a long time...and as much as I dislike u to this day never reported u about anything...u underestimate me see this is why we can't get along u just won't accept we ARE on the same level,..albeit diff opinions and that's fine.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Can someone summarise this thread for me. I can see it has alot of name calling in. I can see a discussion about the Holocaust.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

saxondale said:


> touched a nerve that didn`t it - tell you what, next time I`m stood in the middle of two waring groups on the street - I`ll take minutes so I can relay the exact comments back to you? that do?
> 
> meanwhile keep assuming everyones talking about Muslims.


Yet again you show yourself to be full of sh1t, its getting to be quite a habit with you.

No doubt you'll respond with more bolox, but not interested unless you provide proof which I seriously doubt you can.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

12 gauge said:


> Yet again you show yourself to be full of sh1t, its getting to be quite a habit with you.
> 
> No doubt you'll respond with more bolox, but not interested unless you provide proof which I seriously doubt you can.


Proof of what?


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

harrison180 said:


> Can someone summarise this thread for me. I can see it has alot of name calling in. I can see a discussion about the Holocaust.


Saxonfail has failed once again to prove he can back his statements with proof for what he says (nothing new), end of thread.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

12 gauge said:


> Saxonfail has failed once again to prove he can back his statements with proof for what he says (nothing new), end of thread.


Lol proof on what exactly mate?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

12 gauge said:


> Saxonfail has failed once again to prove he can back his statements with proof for what he says (nothing new), end of thread.


No end of thread.

The question remains. proof of what exactly. what do you need proof of? In your own words please.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

> No end of thread.
> 
> The question remains. proof of what exactly. what do you need proof of? In your own words please.


Have u been following this thread mate or just joined In like me haha


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

12 gauge said:


> Yet again you show yourself to be full of sh1t, its getting to be quite a habit with you.
> 
> No doubt you'll respond with more bolox, but not interested unless you provide proof which I seriously doubt you can.


Sheffield | South Yorkshire Migration and Asylum Action Group (SYMAAG)

Street disorder and fighting Page Hall 11.30pm 14/06/14 - Sheffield Forum

start there then try some of the other threads I linked you to earlier, if that`s still not enough for you, come to Sheffield and I`ll introduce you to the relevant parties because just sometimes you see, THE ANSWER IS NOT ALWAYS ON THE INTERNET BUT HAPPENED IN REAL LIFE!!!!!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

> Proof of what?


proof of a verbal conversation I had - how thats going to happen I don`t know.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

saxondale said:


> proof of a verbal conversation I had - how thats going to happen I don`t know.


I bet it was caught on CCTV somewhere, I could fill you in on "Subject Access Requests" if you like.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

If we all got on the Internet would be a boring place.

Thankfully saxondale is making friends like normal


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Have u been following this thread mate or just joined In like me haha


Yeah I have posted one or two factual things within the thread. However some on here tend to bury their heads in the sand to allow them to live in a utopia.

Or they just troll to add some excitement to their lives. Who knows?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> If we all got on the Internet would be a boring place.
> 
> Thankfully saxondale is making friends like normal


Everyone likes to shout about on the Internet cuz they all have the best armour in the modern world... A screen


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

saxondale said:


> proof of a verbal conversation I had - how thats going to happen I don`t know.


This comes down to hearsay, so pretty difficult to prove hence the laws stance on it.

Rather silly to ask to prove IMO.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

> This comes down to hearsay, so pretty difficult to prove hence the laws stance on it.
> 
> Rather silly to ask to prove IMO.


yes but this is UK-M so nothing less than a signed confession in blood will suffice. If you told me you were a mechanic and recounted an incident that involved cars I would just give you the benefit of the doubt, thats what people do isnt it?

I`ve already said what work we do on behalf of and with the involvement of the council, what happened one day at a murder scene and that to enter certain parts of the city we need a police escort. now the guy wants a recording of the abuse we got while carrying out our job

not going to happen is it?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> Everyone likes to shout about on the Internet cuz they all have the best armour in the modern world... A screen


I assume all the women have finished cooking sunday diner, you all turned up at the same time


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

saxondale said:


> I assume all the women have finished cooking sunday diner, you all turned up at the same time


I haven't put a post aimed at you so why come on here and aim one at me? I was speaking about in general. Unless I tag someone or quote their post then what I say isn't aimed at anyone personally


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> I haven't put a post aimed at you so why come on here and aim one at me? I was speaking about in general. Unless I tag someone or quote their post then what I say isn't aimed at anyone personally


behave yourself


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

saxondale said:


> behave yourself


Fight him on the nearest carpark, gypsy style. Honour, it's all about honour.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

EpicSquats said:


> Fight him on the nearest carpark, gypsy style. Honour, it's all about honour.


careful - he`s badass, I`ve seen his gear knob


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

saxondale said:


> behave yourself


I was talking about people who say stuff in general on here. There are many on here.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> Fight him on the nearest carpark, gypsy style. Honour, it's all about honour.


Self pride and respect tbh mate. That's my VIEW on what's important.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Everyone likes to shout about on the Internet cuz they all have the best armour in the modern world... A screen



View attachment 164639


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

saxondale said:


> I assume all the women have finished cooking sunday diner, you all turned up at the same time


Obviously not. You've been on here for ages!!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

John forgets hes not on the internet.


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

So is this thread just name calling now?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

kuju said:


> So is this thread just name calling now?


No, its also people posting comments that are not relevant to the discussion that serve no purpose apart from causing reactionary posts.


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

banzi said:


> No, its also people posting comments that are not relevant to the discussion that serve no purpose apart from causing reactionary posts.


Oh ok...just checking :bounce:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

wow isn't this fun. :thumb:

Back to topic..... :beer:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Adolf Eichmann Show now on BBC2


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Just watched Perspectives with Warwick Davies. 7 Dwarfs of Auschwitz. So all these people who was there, saw what they saw they all must be bullsh1tting.

I suggest you watch it Delhi!!

You make me laugh. Pull someone up for using childish insults etc then call me Misspiggy. Well fk you, you gerry loving cvnt. Bet your mom got stuffed by a German and you're a German throw back!! That's why you say the Holocaust never happened.

One breath im a sheep, in the next im a pig. You got a thing for farm animals mate? Is that what does it for you?


----------



## malray (Jan 8, 2013)

Wow this has gone crazy

There are ether people trolling and baiting for a reaction or some very narrow minded people on here.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

It's on again, just watching it...


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

DappaDonDave said:


> It's on again, just watching it...


Defo worth a watch imo. I dont know how anyone can say it didn't happen. So are all them people making it up. They all must be deluded according to delhi.

They didnt burn the bodies on the site they were burnt at a proper crematorium. I didn't know that. X


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

malray said:


> Wow this has gone crazy
> 
> There are ether people trolling and baiting for a reaction or some very narrow minded people on here.


who you on about?


----------



## malray (Jan 8, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> who you on about?


Anybody who thinks the holocaust didn't happen that's just down right idiotic


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

malray said:


> Anybody who thinks the holocaust didn't happen that's just down right idiotic


100% agree mate


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Of course the holocaust happened

There is undeniable evidence supporting this...Ahhh...ummm...let's see...well there's umm...Huge ass 'Death Camps' you can still go and visit.....Oh, and mountains of possessions left behind by the deceased.....Also, there are/were traces of DNA within furnaces etc. Not to mention journals by both Prisoners and prison guards, Aswell as modern day criminal convictions, which as we know, tend to be largely based around fact...Then there was that whole war thing. Camps being liberated, video/photographic footage of prisoners etc

The list goes on


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Mclovin147 said:


> Of course the holocaust happened
> 
> There is undeniable evidence supporting this...Ahhh...ummm...let's see...well there's umm...Huge ass 'Death Camps' you can still go and visit.....Oh, and mountains of possessions left behind by the deceased.....Also, there are/were traces of DNA within furnaces etc. Not to mention journals by both Prisoners and prison guards, Aswell as modern day criminal convictions, which as we know, tend to be largely based around fact...Then there was that whole war thing. Camps being liberated, video/photographic footage of prisoners etc
> 
> The list goes on


According to Delhi all this evidance is BS. Apparently he can prove it never happened, he keeps banging on about there are no bodies etc. He doesnt deny people died etc, but what he does deny is that they were gassed/murdered. I beleive hes a Nazi sympathizer. Read back though this thread and have a read of some of the stuff he waffles on about.


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

This film is on Channel 4, saturday night, 9pm.

Anyone who suggests there wasn't an organised program to kill people (as opposed to just dying from disease as previously suggested) and especially doesn't believe there were gas chambers..... watch this.

The Holocaust film that was too shocking to show | Film | The Guardian


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

And this - whilst it is admittedly Wikipedia and therefore unreliable as a source in itself...does have references to source material around the use of gas chambers; including testimony from people who operated them.

Gas chamber - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Also - this book...well worth reading. How a perfectly ordinary family man, who at one time gleefully locked up nazi party members in his role as an ordinary policeman (before the nazi party really took off) moved from that position...to being the longest serving commandant of an extermination camp. As in..not a labour camp in any way.

Told in his own words. Into That Darkness: From Mercy Killing to Mass Murder - Gitta Sereny - Google Books


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

maybe it was germans being killed by jews, then they invented the word nazi up and blamed the germans to get away with it?

the jews do run all the media so it means its true...


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

Hitler: [angry] "I said glass of juice!...not gas the Jews!"....................no seriously -

Hitler: "I want to kill 1 million Jews and 1 teacher!"

Officer: 1 teacher???

Hitler: ahh good, you've already forgot about the 1 million Jews.


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

This is interesting.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Anyone watch the sequel to this last night? Calm, black and disappointed.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Misspinky1983 said:


> According to Delhi all this evidance is BS. Apparently he can prove it never happened, he keeps banging on about there are no bodies etc. He doesnt deny people died etc, but what he does deny is that they were gassed/murdered. I beleive hes a Nazi sympathizer. Read back though this thread and have a read of some of the stuff he waffles on about.


he`s not posted for a couple of days - only one banging on about it is you dear.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

saxondale said:


> he`s not posted for a couple of days - only one banging on about it is you dear.


Who kicked your kennel? If i wanted your opinion I'd ask for it, sweetpea!! Now get back under your bridge!!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Who kicked your kennel? If i wanted your opinion I'd ask for it, sweetpea!! Now get back under your bridge!!


stop your crowing, you couldnt argue with a 12 year old and come out the other side without looking less educated.

IIRC your input to the topic was a couple of "go shoot yourselves" and a half dozen "fvck offs" as usual.

Your class shows through once again


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Armitage Shanks said:


> This is interesting.


Interesting ?

Hitler had no idea what was happening during the systematic killing of millions of jews for 4 years?

Yep, sounds likely.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Causing trouble again saxonfail...tut tut tut


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Causing trouble again saxonfail...tut tut tut


inflammatory post reported.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> inflammatory post reported.


Gonzo say what?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Causing trouble again saxonfail...tut tut tut


I dont know what he's doing tbh. Someone kicked its kennel and woke it up.


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

banzi said:


> Interesting ?
> 
> Hitler had no idea what was happening during the systematic killing of millions of jews for 4 years?
> 
> Yep, sounds likely.


I thought the young bloke refuted his claims well.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Armitage Shanks said:


> I thought the young bloke refuted his claims well.


His only claim seemed to be that Hitler didnt know what was going on, he admitted everything he had previously denied.

And TBH, who cares how much Hitler knew?

The plan for the final solution was discussed and documented here.

The History Place - Holocaust Timeline: The Wannsee Conference

also

The History Place - Holocaust Timeline


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

I see alot of negative comments again so ill just leave this here for u all to chill out with

Bad Manners - Walking In The Sunshine - YouTube


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> I see alot of negative comments again so ill just leave this here for u all to chill out with
> 
> Bad Manners - Walking In The Sunshine - YouTube


I love bad manners


----------



## herr adolf (Jan 21, 2015)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Just watched Perspectives with Warwick Davies. 7 Dwarfs of Auschwitz. So all these people who was there, saw what they saw they all must be bullsh1tting.
> 
> I suggest you watch it Delhi!!
> 
> ...


Yeah a jew actor on a Jewish media platform. Can't be biased. Your knowledge is based on your Jewish roots. You have no business posting your thoughts. Go back to the black country and bake bagels


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

herr adolf said:


> Yeah a jew actor on a Jewish media platform. Can't be biased. Your knowledge is based on your Jewish roots. You have no business posting your thoughts. Go back to the black country and bake bagels


 :thumb:


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> I love bad manners


i seen them a few years back in devon... certainly not aged well haha


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> i seen them a few years back in devon... certainly not aged well haha


In Devon? Where they hiding lol


----------



## herr adolf (Jan 21, 2015)

Misspinky1983 said:


> :thumb:


You could quite possibly be the thickest person that ever spawned. And a racist to boot. Yam yam you are a moron


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> In Devon? Where they hiding lol


They have a week in Sidmouth (or used to) with music and performers etc. Bad manners were playing at a stage set up so we went to see them. If you saw them when they were in their prime just keep that vision lol. I was disappointed


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> :thumb:


Lol making friends again I see haha


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Bigguns1wba said:


> Yo from dudlay miss pinkay


R im from dudlay lol


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

Armitage Shanks said:


> This is interesting.


David Irving is an idiot. He's also slightly mad................as evidenced in this interview

David Irving: 'Hitler appointed me his biographer' - Profiles - People - The Independent

As for the free speech thing - free speech is nothing more than the right to hold and voice opinions without threat of judicial or state sanctions. ie: To be able to speak your mind without being arrested..........]

.......however it does not carry with it a right to be heard, there is no right to a platform to voice your opinions and other people have the right to deny you a platform if they disagree with you. WHich they also have a right to do...and voice. And free speech carries with it teh acceptance that what you say, or teh way you say it, may carry consequences. If you're being abusive with your opinion for instance...then you;re being abusive; it isn't an infringement of free speech if someone chooses to stop you being abusive. WInd people up and they may hit back....

Personally I don't think Irving has anything useful to contribute to teh world.... but that's just my opinion..


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

harrison180 said:


> They have a week in Sidmouth (or used to) with music and performers etc. Bad manners were playing at a stage set up so we went to see them. If you saw them when they were in their prime just keep that vision lol. I was disappointed


saw them in Brundell Social Club in Leeds last year...only played 2 songs, before the lead singer (think it was him), got sick....the 2 songs was **** by the way


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

kuju said:


> David Irving is an idiot. He's also slightly mad................as evidenced in this interview
> 
> David Irving: 'Hitler appointed me his biographer' - Profiles - People - The Independent
> 
> ...


I feel I have the right to hear what I want and then come to an opinion myself. I would not want to live in a world where all information is censored.


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

Armitage Shanks said:


> I feel I have the right to hear what I want and then come to an opinion myself. I would not want to live in a world where all information is censored.


I completely agree mate - my point was just that...whilst people should be able to voice their opinions without locked up for it and whilst you have every right to listen to those opinions if you so choose...teh right to free speech does not automatically mean the right to be heard. The rest of the world has every right to ignore someone or refuse to provide them a platform on which to speak. Equally - exercising teh right to free speech means accepting you may suffer a backlash from people who disagree. Not accepting tha,t means denying others the right to voice their own opinions.

I don't want all information to be censored either.

This puts it forward quite well I think... No, you're not entitled to your opinion


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

barsnack said:


> saw them in Brundell Social Club in Leeds last year...only played 2 songs, before the lead singer (think it was him), got sick....the 2 songs was **** by the way


Yeah when I saw them in like 2006 or 07 buster blood vessel wasn't the fittest man on the stage so I'd hate to see them now. I like their music tho.


----------

